# What music are you listening to right now?



## skiNEwhere (Dec 28, 2009)

In the spirit of the "what are you XXX now" threads.

What song are you listening to now

Me: Alice in Chains- Heaven Besides You

R.I.P Layne Staley


----------



## TheBEast (Dec 28, 2009)

Adelitas Way - Invincible

Just got $50 from iTunes for the Christmas so picking off some of the stuff on my iTunes wishlist.  Gonna pick-up the new Puddle of Mudd too.


----------



## Beetlenut (Dec 28, 2009)

Phish: Bathtub Gin


----------



## andyzee (Dec 28, 2009)

Lady Gaga, The Fame.


----------



## WJenness (Dec 28, 2009)

Server Room - The Drone

monotonous, but good... (means my income is just as steady as the sound).

-w


----------



## Sky (Dec 29, 2009)

Muse...The Presence (CD....ALL OF IT)

If you like Freddie Mercury and Queen....some of this CD is very reminiscint.

Also...although some of this borders on techno (and I'm no fan)...it's as close as you can get without BEING techno (just a couple of places).

Lead singer has a very high register.

Lots of classical piano weaving in and out.


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Dec 29, 2009)

Brubeck, "Take 5" just came on.........

iPod shuffle is a wonderful thing


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Dec 29, 2009)

skiNEwhere said:


> In the spirit of the "what are you XXX now" threads.
> 
> What song are you listening to now
> 
> ...



AIC is one of the greatest bands ever, +1 on the R.I.P. Layne.  BTW their new album is great too.


----------



## Geoff (Dec 30, 2009)

iPod plugged into the AV Receiver.   Artist + Traffic+Play All.   At the moment, John Barleycorn Must Die;   Who Knows What Tomorrow May Bring (live) bonus track.  Great sax jam.  Low Spark and Shootout are next.

I had my wallet and iPod Classic stolen 2 weekends ago.   My sister gave me a 16 gig Nano for Xmas.   I'm used to having infinite storage on the Classic.   At some point, I'll have to go buy another Classic since I got so used to having my entire library available in the car.   The latest one went from 120 Gig to 160 Gig.


----------



## TheBEast (Dec 30, 2009)

Geoff said:


> I had my wallet and iPod Classic stolen 2 weekends ago.



Sorry to hear about that.  Sucks......

The older nano I have I used for running/biking bit the dust a while back (battery won't hold a charge and it cost way to much to send it out for a replacement battery).  I'm either going to get a new shuffle to replace that one (I had a 2nd generation 2GB model) or a refurbished Nano as I really only use it for exercise.  I've got an iPhone, so I use that mostly for the car and such.


----------



## marcski (Dec 30, 2009)

http://forums.alpinezone.com/showthread.php?t=28392&highlight=listening


Kind of Blue.  I can never hear this album too many times...Definitely in my top 5 of all time.


----------



## Mildcat (Jan 18, 2010)

I finally picked up the "Them Crooked Vultures" cd. Awesome Fucking CD!!! I thought the song "New Fang was ok when I heard it on the radio but the rest of the cd is soooo good. My favorite song on there is Scumbag Blues. Dave Grohl kills on this tune.


----------



## snoseek (Jan 18, 2010)

I've recently picked back up on Radiohead after a long long break....


----------



## dmc (Jan 19, 2010)

Jay Z - The Blueprint 3


----------



## spring_mountain_high (Jan 19, 2010)

http://www.archive.org/details/gd1971-04-18.sbd.lai.6251.sbefail.shnf

great 71 show...throbbing bass, growling guitars, lots of pig...band and crowd both seem very high on something...lots of banter

classic pig: "mistah electrician man, if you mess wit da lights one mo time, we gonna hog-tie ya an throw ya ass outta this place"


----------



## dmc (Jan 19, 2010)

spring_mountian_high said:


> http://www.archive.org/details/gd1971-04-18.sbd.lai.6251.sbefail.shnf
> 
> great 71 show...throbbing bass, growling guitars, lots of pig...band and crowd both seem very high on something...lots of banter
> 
> classic pig: "mistah electrician man, if you mess wit da lights one mo time, we gonna hog-tie ya an throw ya ass outta this place"



Funny...  I was listening to that very show last week...  Prompted me to want to play and sing "Second that Emotion" at a gig on Sunday..    
I get that gravely Jerry voice going...  

I was a big hit..


----------



## spring_mountain_high (Jan 19, 2010)

dmc said:


> Funny...  I was listening to that very show last week...  Prompted me to want to play and sing "Second that Emotion" at a gig on Sunday..
> I get that gravely Jerry voice going...
> 
> I was a big hit..



nice...what instrument do you play?  i play guitar, a little banjo myself...


----------



## dmc (Jan 19, 2010)

spring_mountain_high said:


> nice...what instrument do you play?  i play guitar, a little banjo myself...



kit drummer...  Playing the part of Bill Kreutzman


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Jan 19, 2010)

marcski said:


> http://forums.alpinezone.com/showthread.php?t=28392&highlight=listening
> 
> 
> Kind of Blue.  I can never hear this album too many times...Definitely in my top 5 of all time.



Wow...way to show some Miles Davis love!! So What was playing in an episode of Dexter last night and it made me laugh.

While I have a free period, I have Bela Fleck and Chick Corea on.  Seniorita from their new album Enchantment just came up.  Nice stuff.


----------



## spring_mountain_high (Jan 19, 2010)

dmc said:


> kit drummer...  Playing the part of Bill Kreutzman



excellent...always in the pocket, turn on a dime


----------



## dmc (Jan 19, 2010)

spring_mountain_high said:


> excellent...always in the pocket, turn on a dime



Thats me...  I get called "mediocre" by other drummers... But I'm never lacking in gigs.. I never overplay... And ALWAYS come back to the beat on the fill without fail... Unless I'm a bit hammered...

I chose to play in the pocket..  Although I do tend to drop int the Mickey thing and drive the toms in the beat..  Gets the crowd going on songs like Sugar Mags...


----------



## dmc (Jan 19, 2010)

BackLoafRiver said:


> While I have a free period, I have Bela Fleck and Chick Corea on.  Seniorita from their new album Enchantment just came up.  Nice stuff.



Turned a friend onto Bela this weekend..  Couldn't believe what a monster Victor Wooten is on bass...


----------



## billski (Jan 19, 2010)

Radio Free Texas


----------



## spring_mountain_high (Jan 19, 2010)

dmc said:


> Thats me...  I get called "mediocre" by *other drummers*... But I'm never lacking in gigs.. I never overplay... And ALWAYS come back to the beat on the fill without fail... Unless I'm a bit hammered...
> 
> I chose to play in the pocket..  Although I do tend to drop int the Mickey thing and drive the toms in the beat..  Gets the crowd going on songs like Sugar Mags...



lemme guess: neil peart wannabes who can do an 'AWESOME SOLO DUUUUDE!!!, but can't hold a solid groove...fakkin music store musicians


----------



## mondeo (Jan 19, 2010)

Ain't No Rest For the Wicked, Cage the Elephant.


----------



## mondeo (Jan 20, 2010)

spring_mountain_high said:


> lemme guess: neil peart wannabes who can do an 'AWESOME SOLO DUUUUDE!!!, but can't hold a solid groove...fakkin music store musicians


Thing about Peart is his chops may be legendary, but what always has amazed me with him is how his backing parts fit so well into what Lee and Lifeson are playing.

Tyler Stewart (BNL) is a great example of a drummer at that never stands out, but does an excellent job backing the band.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 11, 2014)




----------



## planb420 (Jan 11, 2014)

Spotify: The One Drops "STK"


----------



## RM2008 (Jan 13, 2014)

Gary Clark Jr.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Jan 15, 2014)

Music on hold


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Jan 17, 2014)

I love Dream Theater. I've been on a bit of a "Pull me Under" kick the past two days because of a cover some kids did.
The original:


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Jan 17, 2014)

The cover:


----------



## darent (Jan 17, 2014)

Derek and the Dominos--have you ever loved a women--- dwight yokum- little sister


----------



## planb420 (Jan 18, 2014)

Orange Grove: White Daisy


----------



## aswiley (Jan 19, 2014)

Lake Street Dive.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Jan 27, 2014)




----------



## Daisyareh18 (Jan 27, 2014)

Anything Haim recently. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AIjVpRAXK18


----------



## Daisyareh18 (Jan 27, 2014)

planb420 said:


> Spotify: The One Drops "STK"



@planb420 - good stuff, thanks for sharing.


----------



## planb420 (Jan 30, 2014)

Daisyareh18 said:


> @planb420 - good stuff, thanks for sharing.


Thanks, been finding some good stuff lately with spotify on the "Discover Page".....like these guys as well called "Bag of Toys"


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 2, 2014)

Just got Paul McCartney Wings "Rock Show" Blu-ray in the mail today.  I had the VHS for years, followed by a European released DVD.  Enjoyed both immensely for a long time.  The improvement in video and sound quality with the Blu-ray is stunning.  Highly recommend for any fan of Paul.


----------



## krado (Feb 4, 2014)

Robert Randolph!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kNodJqYkNPI


----------



## planb420 (Feb 21, 2014)

Pretty much ALL of this guys stuff is AWESOME! Keller Williams


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Feb 21, 2014)

This.  Traditional jazz meets hard rock. It's so good it hurts.


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 21, 2014)

No streaming at work, that ok i have lots of greattttttttt cds 

Animals by one of the greatest groups from many years ago.


----------



## Cornhead (Feb 21, 2014)

BackLoafRiver said:


> This.  Traditional jazz meets hard rock. It's so good it hurts.



Eat you heart out Axl, what a powerful voice, impressive.

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Cannonball (Feb 21, 2014)

BackLoafRiver said:


> This.  Traditional jazz meets hard rock. It's so good it hurts.



That was great!!  I was hoping for something a little more special when it got to Slash's guitar solo part.  But still pretty awesome cover.


----------



## Cannonball (Feb 21, 2014)

Dessa....


----------



## Cornhead (Feb 21, 2014)

Cannonball said:


> That was great!!  I was hoping for something a little more special when it got to Slash's guitar solo part.  But still pretty awesome cover.



I was thinking the same, I guess that riff definitely comes across better on a Les Paul. Great playing though.

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Edd (Feb 23, 2014)

planb420 said:


> Pretty much ALL of this guys stuff is AWESOME! Keller Williams



I've seen him a couple of times but I went to a show he did at Higher Ground a couple of years ago that really took the cake. 4 of us went to Burlington late spring intending on skiing Stowe the next day but did a spontaneous trip to Montreal for 2 nights instead. It was a great trip. 


Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone


----------



## Euler (Feb 23, 2014)

Been listening to Phish shows from Nectars in the Fall of 1987...reminiscing about my glory days....


----------



## derivative666 (Feb 23, 2014)

My 1st Phish show was Halloween Glens Falls, NY '94. I'm a lucky sob.


----------



## Savemeasammy (Feb 23, 2014)

Pandora.  Set to The White Stripes.  


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Cannonball (Feb 23, 2014)

Savemeasammy said:


> Pandora.  Set to The White Stripes.



I'm always pleasantly surprised what cool,  random stuff comes up with that Playlist 

Right now listening to Pandora set to Tom Waits, some really cool stuff coming up.


----------



## Edd (Feb 23, 2014)

Cannonball said:


> I'm always pleasantly surprised what cool,  random stuff comes up with that Playlist
> 
> Right now listening to Pandora set to Tom Waits, some really cool stuff coming up.



He's my girlfriend's favorite, and has some awesome tunes.  I've gotten hooked hard on this band called The Black Angels lately. Also, just discovered this guy called Blaze Foley, a country singer who hung with Townes Van Zandt. His songs Cold, Cold, World and Clay Pigeons are amazing. 


Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone


----------



## Cannonball (Feb 23, 2014)

Edd said:


> He's my girlfriend's favorite, and has some awesome tunes.  I've gotten hooked hard on this band called The Black Angels lately. Also, just discovered this guy called Blaze Foley, a country singer who hung with Townes Van Zandt. His songs Cold, Cold, World and Clay Pigeons are amazing.



A must watch for any Tom Waits fan.....


----------



## Edd (Feb 24, 2014)

Cannonball said:


> A must watch for any Tom Waits fan.....



Holy genius!


Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 27, 2014)




----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 27, 2014)




----------



## derivative666 (Feb 27, 2014)

^great record


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 27, 2014)

Grateful dead tribute songs from Vibes Ct fun times great music must go back.


----------



## 57stevey (Feb 27, 2014)

Pandora. Jazzigroovin'. Bebel Gilberto.


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 28, 2014)

Janis Joplin happy Friday everyone.


----------



## 〽❄❅ (Mar 1, 2014)

"St Vincent" self titled LP from Annie Erin Clark aka St Vincent. Saw her perform yesterday, crazy psycho women, excellent live!
http://<iframe width="560" height="315" src="//www.youtube.com/embed/vCVJcdQXJ14" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

http://youtu.be/Vp8Ah5sdoFU


----------



## derivative666 (Mar 4, 2014)

Built To Spill- Perfect From Now On


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## jgh1980 (Mar 6, 2014)

Rammstein - a whole mix of it.


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 10, 2014)

A Sauceful of Srfrets with MJ to great fun new glass bowl from Rock FNasty no room mates tonight great music wow    wowwwwwwe.


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 10, 2014)

best  Lou Reeed.  RIP..


----------



## HD333 (Mar 14, 2014)

Hold music for a conference call.


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 16, 2014)




----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 17, 2014)

Best of Lou Reed.


----------



## steamboat1 (Mar 23, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kkekgF8gZpE#t=2333


----------



## legalskier (Apr 3, 2014)

Powderfinger
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p6xNft9MutQ


----------



## snoseek (Apr 3, 2014)

Trampled by Turtles-good kitchen music

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xjdkc14-zwQ


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 5, 2014)

Ladies and Gentlemen the Rolling Stones Blu-ray

big fan


----------



## marcski (Apr 5, 2014)

Papa Can Change a Blurred Stone:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vwev-oBxb_E


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 14, 2014)

Cream - Royal Albert Hall


----------



## Quietman (Apr 15, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


>



Suite Judy Blue Eyes  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-azgwfnZu7c


----------



## 〽❄❅ (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## dlague (Apr 16, 2014)

My son watching TV on the other room!


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## BackLoafRiver (May 2, 2014)

Rob Zombie covering "Enter Sandman".

This is entirely unnecessary.


----------



## Edd (May 2, 2014)

BackLoafRiver said:


> Rob Zombie covering "Enter Sandman".
> 
> This is entirely unnecessary.



Maybe that'll teach Metallica not to cover Bob Seger tunes. 


Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone


----------



## BackLoafRiver (May 2, 2014)

Edd said:


> Maybe that'll teach Metallica not to cover Bob Seger tunes.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone



Also uncalled for.


----------



## ScottySkis (May 2, 2014)

Red Hot Chilly Peppers Caloraication.


----------



## Cannonball (May 3, 2014)

ScottySkis said:


> Red Hot Chilly Peppers Caloraication.



Is that how those guys always stay in such great shape?  By watching their caloraication?


----------



## Cannonball (May 4, 2014)

Rodrigo y Gabriela.   Dang!


----------



## Bostonian (May 4, 2014)

Playing some Rainbow - Gates of Babylon right now on my little internet radio show...


----------



## twinplanx (May 4, 2014)

Cannonball said:


> Rodrigo y Gabriela.   Dang!



Wow! What was that? It's like Heavy Metal meets Spanish Guitar. I don't think I have EVER seen/heard a female play guitar like that... 

Sent from my SCH-S735C using Tapatalk


----------



## Cannonball (May 4, 2014)

twinplanx said:


> Wow! What was that? It's like Heavy Metal meets Spanish Guitar. I don't think I have EVER seen/heard a female play guitar like that...
> 
> Sent from my SCH-S735C using Tapatalk



Yeah, they are insane!  Definitely metal.  They do a lot of Metallica covers.


----------



## twinplanx (May 5, 2014)

Cannonball said:


> Yeah, they are insane!  Definitely metal.  They do a lot of Metallica covers.



OK, when the video first started I was like, oh these must be a the guys who do the Metallica covers. I think I heard them on college radio or something. Didn't realize half of the guitars are played by a woman. 

So I started thinking, who would be regarded as the best female guitar players?  She would have to be on that list... 

Sent from my SCH-S735C using Tapatalk


----------



## Cannonball (May 5, 2014)

twinplanx said:


> So I started thinking, who would be regarded as the best female guitar players?  She would have to be on that list...



She is on my list. Just wonder how long she can keep it up, it looks brutal on the right hand.


----------



## steamboat1 (May 19, 2014)

Old school


----------



## skiNEwhere (May 20, 2014)

^^^wont let me play on phone due to copyright. Haven't tried computer yet though


----------



## jimk (May 20, 2014)

Even older school from fellow Virginian Patsy Cline:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MWCUh6tf7PA


----------



## steamboat1 (May 20, 2014)

Should have said old school classic rock.


----------



## steamboat1 (May 20, 2014)




----------



## steamboat1 (May 20, 2014)




----------



## steamboat1 (May 21, 2014)




----------



## steamboat1 (May 22, 2014)




----------



## deadheadskier (May 25, 2014)




----------



## Cannonball (May 25, 2014)

My neighbor's blaring prog-rock and 70's soft rock.   Is ELP justifiable homicide?


----------



## Edd (May 25, 2014)

Cannonball said:


> My neighbor's blaring prog-rock and 70's soft rock.   Is ELP justifiable homicide?



Some A.M. Gold type stuff I definitely dig. Listening the the Climax Blues Band channel on Pandora while drinking some cocktails in the sun is a goddamn delight. 


Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone


----------



## Cannonball (May 25, 2014)

Edd said:


> Some A.M. Gold type stuff I definitely dig. Listening the the Climax Blues Band channel on Pandora while drinking some cocktails in the sun is a goddamn delight.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone



Fair enough. 

At the moment he's cranking Lionel Ritchie's Dancing on the Ceiling.  No one would convict me right?


----------



## Edd (May 25, 2014)

Cannonball said:


> Fair enough.
> 
> At the moment he's cranking Lionel Ritchie's Dancing on the Ceiling.  No one would convict me right?



Oh, yeah that's not right. 


Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone


----------



## deadheadskier (May 25, 2014)

Listening/Watching a Neil Young bootleg of a 2003 Greendale Concert from Sydney, Australia.

True bootleg DVD.  Looks like the guy filmed it with a circa 1985 Sony Handycam, but the sound quality for an audience recording is exceptional.  The acoustics in the venue most have be unreal and I have to imagine the guy was using some pro mics as there's no way his crappy camera captured such a sound.

pretty cool

Wish I got to catch one of Neil's Greendale shows in person.  Everyone I've talked to who caught the tour said it was perhaps the best thing Neil ever did.


----------



## steamboat1 (Jun 4, 2014)




----------



## steamboat1 (Jun 4, 2014)




----------



## steamboat1 (Jun 5, 2014)




----------



## BackLoafRiver (Jun 10, 2014)

Really digging Snarky Puppy Lately. They are killing it:


----------



## Cannonball (Jun 11, 2014)

BackLoafRiver said:


> Really digging Snarky Puppy Lately. They are killing it:



WOW!  Great recommendation, thanks.  The whole band (Orchestra?) is excellent, but the drummer is insane!


----------



## WoodCore (Jun 13, 2014)

The New Mastersounds! Checked these boys out last night, highly recommended! 

https://vimeo.com/98131641


----------



## marcski (Jun 14, 2014)

WoodCore said:


> The New Mastersounds! Checked these boys out last night, highly recommended!
> 
> https://vimeo.com/98131641



Nice, WC. Those boys have got the funky groove!!  I like and was confident that a GSW fan would have a good recommendation.  :beer:


----------



## ScottySkis (Jun 14, 2014)

The Cure

while job searching online.


----------



## Cannonball (Jun 14, 2014)

ScottySkis said:


> The Cure
> 
> while job searching online.



 As much as I love the Cure,  you might want something less depressing to go with your job search.    Unemployment + Disintegration =  bad state of mind.


----------



## ScottySkis (Jun 15, 2014)

Your right cnoonball. Tosay music is Rage Against the Machine while i am Planet Fitness.


----------



## Cannonball (Jun 15, 2014)

Nice! Rage Against the Stair Machine


----------



## ScottySkis (Jun 15, 2014)

Going to Santana concert music starts in a few hours. I love being so close to Bethel.


----------



## Edd (Jun 15, 2014)

C'mon, The Manhattans are great!

http://m.youtube.com/watch?feature=kp&v=Tj96QFzOL5Y


----------



## dlague (Jun 24, 2014)

Was listening to music at work while getting performance evaluations done for my team and thought of this thread.

I have a couple that I have been listening to Miska (mellow, reggae ish) and Mattafix (indie, reggae, hip hop ish) .  Initially turned on to these artist via ski movies.  Love how so many cool songs are in ski movies but never really go main stream.  Never hear it on the radio so it stays fresh.  And one does make it like Awolnation's Sail - I can say that i heard that song three years ago!

Mattafix






Mishka  (think chillin' at the beach)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oXTWjUBxcoY


----------



## dlague (Jun 24, 2014)

Stumbled across this artist just now and he plays a nice instrumental acoustic sound!  John Bulter


----------



## Cannonball (Jun 24, 2014)

dlague said:


> Stumbled across this artist just now and he plays a nice instrumental acoustic sound!  John Bulter



Yeah that JBT stuff is great.  if you like that you might also like this. And keep following the songs from this performance, they just keep getting better,,,


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 24, 2014)

Just wrapped up watching Phish Live on Letterman

now catching the end of the Widespread show in Kansas. (audio only)  I've caught most of the tour on panic stream.  Band is on fire.  Glad I could at least catch them 1 night in Boston.  

http://mixlr.com/widespread-panic/


----------



## Savemeasammy (Jun 30, 2014)

Richard Cheese.  Funny $h!t.   


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skiNEwhere (Jul 1, 2014)

Savemeasammy said:


> Richard Cheese.  Funny $h!t.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Which song(s)?

My favorite are closer, toxicity, and welcome to the jungle


----------



## legalskier (Jul 26, 2014)

This-



http://www.glee.co.uk/performers/simi-stone.htm


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Jul 28, 2014)

Savemeasammy said:


> Richard Cheese.  Funny $h!t.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Very funny indeed.  This post made me revisit one of my favorite cover albums of all time. Pat Boone's "In a metal Mood". Pat Boone is terrible. Not good. But, if it weren't for him, we probably never would have discovered some of the most important music of the 1950's. And, the big band on this album is Freaking KILLER!!!


----------



## jimk (Jul 28, 2014)

Saw Phoenix on Austin City Limits last night.  Pretty good pop band:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4BJDNw7o6so


----------



## skiNEwhere (Aug 16, 2014)

Bonus points if anyone can tell me what ski movie this song was featured in.


----------



## ScottySkis (Aug 18, 2014)

John lennon 

wish he was still alive.


----------



## legalskier (Aug 18, 2014)

_"Tin soldiers and Nixon coming
We're finally on our own
This summer I hear the drumming
Four dead in Ohio"_


----------



## Nick (Aug 18, 2014)

baby monitor playing a sound machine white noise.


----------



## ScottySkis (Aug 19, 2014)

I tried the whole Yellow Brick Road album by Elton John did not really like to much yesterday.

The Grateful Dead


----------



## buellski (Sep 3, 2014)

Tool Schism


----------



## planb420 (Sep 5, 2014)

The Expendables


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 6, 2014)

Clifford Ball


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 8, 2014)

lots of The Nth Power lately

If you like soul/funk......they're the hottest act going right now IMO.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y0-WQ7zCsBY


----------



## skiNEwhere (Sep 24, 2014)

Got a smooth jazz playlist going.....I work from home once a week, for some reason the music always seems very conducive to getting more work done.

Can only share one song, the whole playlist is here though. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RPfFhfSuUZ4&index=1&list=PL8F6B0753B2CCA128


----------



## ScottySkis (Sep 28, 2014)

Re-Hash by the Gorillaz then soome Clint Eastwood


----------



## ScottySkis (Oct 4, 2014)

Gorrizllaaa sun shine in a bag.


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Oct 4, 2014)

Pretty sweet tune out of Berklee College of Music. This group called Viva La Hop.  A sweet mix of jazz, soul, hip-hop, and funk.






Check them out here:

http://www.vivalahop.com/#!recordings/c1yi7


----------



## ScottySkis (Oct 4, 2014)

s
S
u
lblim.


----------



## twinplanx (Oct 4, 2014)

Did you smoke 2 joints Scotty? Lol 

Sent from my SCH-S735C using Tapatalk


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 4, 2014)

http://www.panicstream.com/


----------



## drjeff (Oct 6, 2014)

Kenny Chesney's new album "Big Revival" - can't wait until his tour for this album will roll into Gillette Stadium next summer!


----------



## WoodCore (Oct 7, 2014)

Moe. 

The 30 minute long Silver Sun>Happy Hour Hero from Bridgeport 9/27 is on repeat.


----------



## Puck it (Oct 7, 2014)

These guys were being played out at the Cisco Brewery last week in Nantucket. Love Canon.


----------



## marcski (Oct 7, 2014)

BackLoafRiver said:


> Pretty sweet tune out of Berklee College of Music. This group called Viva La Hop.  A sweet mix of jazz, soul, hip-hop, and funk.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ScottySkis (Oct 10, 2014)

Dark Side of The Moon.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!420


----------



## WoodCore (Oct 10, 2014)

"if you hear someone whispering you're dying....."


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## darent (Oct 10, 2014)

derek and the dominos, nice to hear dwayne and eric go at it


----------



## thetrailboss (Oct 10, 2014)

darent said:


> derek and the dominos, nice to hear dwayne and eric go at it



Nice!


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## prsboogie (Oct 10, 2014)

Umphrey's McGee


----------



## steamboat1 (Oct 11, 2014)




----------



## steamboat1 (Oct 11, 2014)




----------



## ScottySkis (Oct 11, 2014)

prsboogie said:


> Umphrey's McGee



I like them weekend sat morning chilled this morning with mj and Sid the legend 

The Piper At The Gates Of Dawn


----------



## darent (Oct 11, 2014)

steamboat1 said:


>


that takes me back to a winter night at the BOX on the island


----------



## steamboat1 (Oct 11, 2014)

darent said:


> that takes me back to a winter night at the BOX on the island


Think it was New Years Eve 72/73 in the Felt Forum under Madisin Square Garden when I saw that show. The Felt Forum has the best acoustics of any concert hall I've been to. Saw Mountain many times over the years.

Another nice early Moutain tune.



Last time I saw Leslie & Corky was about 2 years ago at Westbury, LI. West, Bruce. Laing (Jacks son played bass, piano & sang). Corkey gave me a drumstick he used that night with some cool pictures on it, still have it. To bad about Leslie's leg.

Any one who didn't see Felix, Leslie & Corky live doesn't understand. Heck a lot of the young whipper snappers that hang out on here weren't even born yet when this shit was going down


----------



## marcski (Oct 12, 2014)

steamboat1 said:


> Think it was New Years Eve 72/73 in the Felt Forum under Madisin Square Garden for me. The Felt Forum has the best acoustics of any concert hall I've been to. Saw Mountain many times.
> 
> Another nice tune from Woodstock.


Really?  I don't like the low ceiling at the Felt. I find it is not kind to acoustics.  Ever see a show at Radio City or Carnegie Hall? Now they have good acoustics.


----------



## steamboat1 (Oct 12, 2014)

marcski said:


> Really?  I don't like the low ceiling at the Felt. I find it is not kind to acoustics.  Ever see a show at Radio City or Carnegie Hall? Now they have good acoustics.


Never been to Carnegie but have seen many shows in Radio City. I'll stick with what I said.


----------



## Cannonball (Oct 12, 2014)

Benjamin Booker.  Damn!! Rock isn't dead after all......


----------



## mlctvt (Oct 12, 2014)

Just saw John Hiatt in Northampton at the Calvin Theater Friday night. Had 2nd row center seats. Great solo acoustic set!

My taste are so mixed. Hiatt is about as far "country" I go. I just can't stand the new country stuff . 
I also like Jazz, Punk, New wave / electronica, folk. Popular music not so much.


----------



## steamboat1 (Oct 12, 2014)

Cannonball said:


> Damn!! Rock isn't dead after all......


Sept. 2014


Damn I missed this. Right in my backyard too.


----------



## steamboat1 (Oct 13, 2014)




----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 1, 2014)

Finally caught  The Nth Power last Wednesday.   I've been a big fan of all of these musicians in different bands, so to see them come together on a project is really cool.


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 19, 2014)

Violent Flem s my favorite song was just on the radio.


----------



## Cannonball (Dec 19, 2014)

ScottySkis said:


> Violent Flem s my favorite song was just on the radio.



Sounds like a case for musinex


----------



## steamboat1 (Dec 21, 2014)




----------



## snoseek (Dec 21, 2014)

David Bowie, particularly Ziggy Stardust has been something everyone in the kitchen agrees on this season. If you're steak is fucked up its because we were too busy singing and dancing to this.


----------



## jimk (Dec 21, 2014)

Saw a name on one of those "died in 2014" lists, Paco de Lucia, flamenco guitarist.  Check out this very small sample:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e-w33Q3i23c

A little longer sample, blazing fast:  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2oyhlad64-s


----------



## steamboat1 (Dec 24, 2014)




----------



## steamboat1 (Dec 26, 2014)




----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 28, 2014)

The Closing of Winterland by GD.


----------



## steamboat1 (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## steamboat1 (Jan 12, 2015)




----------



## steamboat1 (Jan 19, 2015)




----------



## steamboat1 (Jan 27, 2015)




----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 28, 2015)

Cream debut album.


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 7, 2015)

Dolly  Porton she so hot and what ov r 79?


----------



## darent (Feb 7, 2015)

scotty..Raise your eyes abit!!


----------



## WoodCore (Feb 7, 2015)

Umphrey's McGee covering The Police -  "Driven to Tears"


----------



## steamboat1 (Feb 7, 2015)

John Paul Jones doing a remake of John Paul Jones.


----------



## steamboat1 (Feb 22, 2015)




----------



## steamboat1 (Feb 24, 2015)




----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 28, 2015)

Black keys


----------



## derivative666 (Mar 30, 2015)

Sufjan Stevens "Carrie & Lowell"


----------



## ctenidae (Apr 1, 2015)

My son (3.5 years old) has discovered Beethoven's Fifth ("Boom-ba-de-boom song"), Wagner's Flight of the Valkyrie ("Firecracker song") and The 1812 Overture ("Other firecracker song"), so we've been listening to a olt of that. And watching Gustavo Dudamel conduct Beethoven's Fifth with the Gothenburg Symphony. Because the laugh of a three year old is one of the greatest sounds in the world.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=22wEhOdfAfA


----------



## ScottySkis (Apr 19, 2015)

:sly::sly::sly::sly:Blk keys!


----------



## Cannonball (Apr 23, 2015)

Fantastic Negrito.  Damn!


----------



## jimk (Apr 23, 2015)

Cas Haley:  Got My Mojo Working
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zgwtaylbR_c


----------



## ScottySkis (Apr 27, 2015)

:sly::sly::sly:Good 68 rocks love that era of music.


----------



## steamboat1 (Apr 30, 2015)




----------



## skiNEwhere (May 2, 2015)

I've never been into this kind of music before......but these guys are amazingly good. Believe this song was in a meatheads film as well.


----------



## Edd (May 2, 2015)

It's interesting how some folks hit a certain year musically, and then....stop. They are no longer accepting of or interested in new tunes of any kind. There should be a mental diagnosis for that.


----------



## 〽❄❅ (May 2, 2015)

Edd said:


> It's interesting how some folks hit a certain year musically, and then....stop. They are no longer accepting of or interested in new tunes of any kind. There should be a mental diagnosis for that.


The afflicted are easy to pick out of a crowd as they dress the same as they did in their peak years, usually high school. 

Have to say living in Philly bites for skiing but at least we have XPN Free at Noon Rx for that aural neurological disorder.


----------



## steamboat1 (May 4, 2015)

Edd said:


> It's interesting how some folks hit a certain year musically, and then....stop. They are no longer accepting of or interested in new tunes of any kind. There should be a mental diagnosis for that.





			
				〽❄❅;903518 said:
			
		

> The afflicted are easy to pick out of a crowd as they dress the same as they did in their peak years, usually high school.


Some things never change.


----------



## steamboat1 (May 16, 2015)

There should be a mental diagnosis for this.


----------



## prsboogie (May 16, 2015)

Slipnot live on Rock on the Range axstv.com


----------



## steamboat1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## steamboat1 (May 25, 2015)




----------



## jimk (May 25, 2015)

steamboat1 said:


>



They call Jake Shimabukuro the Hendrix of the Ukelele.  I saw him once in the Wash DC area.  He does some Hendrix covers, but here is something else that shows his huge talent in an intimate way:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZqaYmQZgrB4&index=2&list=PL86B9EB3E35EDF4A1

By the way, that is a neat combo of Robin Trower and Jack Bruce from 2009.  Couple of geezers rockin' it pretty well!


----------



## steamboat1 (May 27, 2015)

steamboat1 said:


> Some things never change.


http://baltimore.cbslocal.com/2015/...ontinues-28-shot-9-dead-over-holiday-weekend/


http://chicago.cbslocal.com/2015/05/26/12-killed-43-wounded-in-memorial-day-weekend-shootings/


----------



## steamboat1 (Jun 2, 2015)




----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 12, 2015)

http://youtu.be/MU8YLy_Vm4M


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 13, 2015)




----------



## steamboat1 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## steamboat1 (Jun 14, 2015)

Damn old farts.:grin:


----------



## steamboat1 (Jun 19, 2015)




----------



## ScottySkis (Jun 19, 2015)

Mr late Lou Reed


----------



## steamboat1 (Jun 20, 2015)

ScottySkis said:


> Mr late Lou Reed


----------



## Edd (Jun 20, 2015)

Sylvan Esso covering Gillian Welch. Perfect vocals. 

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=2roLC4yBmZU


----------



## Cannonball (Jun 22, 2015)

Edd said:


> Sylvan Esso covering Gillian Welch. Perfect vocals.
> 
> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=2roLC4yBmZU



Been really digging Sylvan Esso.  Their Tiny Desk concert is great.

Also recently discovered the A.V. Undercover performances.  Courtney Barnett's cover of the Breeder's "Cannonball" is killer (and it's not just that I have soft spot for that song).


----------



## steamboat1 (Jun 23, 2015)




----------



## prsboogie (Jun 24, 2015)

TD Garden 6/23/2015 Rush Between the Wheels
https://youtu.be/m55sd7akyei


----------



## dipesh_balchanda (Jun 24, 2015)

[emoji1] 

Sent from my GT-I8552 using Tapatalk


----------



## MR. evil (Jun 27, 2015)

I know I am a little late to the game, but I have recently started to really dig Ray LaMontagne. I have actually liked his music for several years but just recently have I have started to really listen and pay attention to his lyrics. Just amazing!

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=rIUSikXex5w


----------



## dlague (Jun 27, 2015)

Spotify Indie Radio


----------



## steamboat1 (Jun 27, 2015)

Ahhh the good old days. Likely before many of you were born.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 27, 2015)

I'll take this week over most in American history.  Thanks

GD with Trey live on my TV


All the colors of the rainbow accepted finally

Great week


----------



## steamboat1 (Jun 28, 2015)

And you wonder why I think you're an ass.

Just playin some music but no you have to to be a dick.

And yes a fag is still a fag & a lesbo is still a lesbo.

Nothings changed.

Oh yeah & the Dead still suck.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 28, 2015)

steamboat1 said:


> And you wonder why I think you're an ass.
> 
> Just playin some music but no you have to to be a dick.
> 
> ...



Noted


----------



## steamboat1 (Jun 28, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> Noted



Note this.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 28, 2015)

steamboat1 said:


> Note this.



I would suggest the message of accepting diversity that video promotes is lost on you


----------



## dlague (Jun 28, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> I'll take this week over most in American history.  Thanks
> 
> GD with Trey live on my TV
> 
> ...



One question ok maybe three!  First are you a moderator?  Isn't the rule to not post political topics?  Finally, why did you post some thing unrelated to the thread?


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 28, 2015)

Steamboat said back in the "good ole days".  I was simply stating the good days are right now and I was listening to the Grateful Dead with Trey show last night.

Awesome performance last night with a very timely rainbow over the stadium to start the show.

Love is not political.  Not anymore after this week.


----------



## steamboat1 (Jun 28, 2015)

dlague said:


> One question ok maybe three!  First are you a moderator?  Isn't the rule to not post political topics?  Finally, why did you post some thing unrelated to the thread?


Because he's an ass.


----------



## Edd (Jun 28, 2015)

dlague said:


> One question ok maybe three!  First are you a moderator?



I'm going with....yes. I want credit for this answer.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 28, 2015)

Think I'll pop in some Yes now. RIP Chris Squire.


----------



## Not Sure (Jun 28, 2015)

Cadillacs , good for staying awake on long drives


----------



## marcski (Jun 30, 2015)

IMHO, The Songs of Their Own Series has been one of the best things to come to the GD universe in a really long time.


----------



## dipesh_balchanda (Jun 30, 2015)

Hi

Sent from my GT-I8552 using Tapatalk


----------



## WoodCore (Jun 30, 2015)

Caught Snarky Puppy at Saratoga Jazz Fest on Sunday. Fantastic!


----------



## steamboat1 (Jul 1, 2015)




----------



## steamboat1 (Jul 6, 2015)




----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 6, 2015)

Tonight, the greatest rock and roll band that ever was took their final bow


.....but... ..  








fixed


----------



## Edd (Jul 6, 2015)

Bad link DHS.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 14, 2015)

Magnolia Electric, Co.


----------



## steamboat1 (Jul 15, 2015)




----------



## steamboat1 (Jul 17, 2015)




----------



## prsboogie (Jul 17, 2015)

https://youtu.be/hC7gceLdg9A


----------



## dlague (Jul 17, 2015)

Yoshida Bothers - Storm


----------



## marcski (Jul 18, 2015)

dlague said:


> Yoshida Bothers - Storm


Interesting stuff.  Personally, I like their sauce better than their music.


----------



## Domeskier (Jul 20, 2015)




----------



## prsboogie (Jul 20, 2015)

Filter - Hey man nice shot!


----------



## dlague (Jul 20, 2015)

prsboogie said:


> Filter - Hey man nice shot!



Good song!


----------



## ScottySkis (Jul 24, 2015)

Sheyrl Crow best of CD she OK


----------



## prsboogie (Jul 25, 2015)

https://youtu.be/2W6QqwAEtGo


----------



## steamboat1 (Aug 6, 2015)




----------



## steamboat1 (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## SkiingInABlueDream (Aug 9, 2015)

A bit of CCR lately

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7ZBiz7Cy200


----------



## steamboat1 (Aug 16, 2015)

Great stuff


----------



## prsboogie (Aug 16, 2015)

https://youtu.be/Xjsy2O8YbqM  just something to get the blood pumping this morning


----------



## prsboogie (Aug 16, 2015)

[video] https://youtu.be/Ck71-x-VJxM [video]


----------



## steamboat1 (Aug 21, 2015)




----------



## skiNEwhere (Aug 21, 2015)

prsboogie said:


> Filter - Hey man nice shot!



I just found out what that song was about the other day. Not sure if it was common knowledge but I never knew.


----------



## prsboogie (Aug 21, 2015)

From an interview with Richard Patrick
Hey Man, Nice Shot’ & Kurt Cobain

I asked Richard about the controversy surrounding the song, “Hey Man, Nice Shot” and rumors that it was written about Kurt Cobain’s suicide.

“The song was so controversial, and I was like, ‘What did I do?’ ” Richard said. “That was the tragedy of the song coming out after he killed himself. The problem was the song was written in ’91 – my label, Warner Bros. or someone put it out and said, ‘It’s a song about suicide,’ so DJs in Seattle said, ‘No this song is about Kurt Cobain’ and they kept repeating it and repeating it over and over and when you repeat it, whether it’s true or not, it becomes the truth.”

Richard said, if anything, the song was inspired by Budd Dwyer, who shot himself on live TV during a press conference in 1987.

“I saw the raw footage of it. I’m from the suburbs, I don’t remember seeing a lot of things like that growing up. When you’re 22 and you see that, you’re like, ‘Wow.’ There was no Internet to watch death on … you can see anything on the Internet now. Back then, we were watching it out of fascination of like, ‘Wow. We’re all gonna die. There was a morbid curiosity. I was watching it and I was all, ‘Hey man, nice shot,’ ” Richard said.

Richard said he talked about the song and the controversy with Dave Grohl.

“I said, ‘From the bottom of my heart, it wasn’t about Kurt Cobain.’ Dave said he heard the song and thought it was great and then people called him and told him it was about Kurt and he was all, ‘Dude,* you’re making money off my dead friend, then I read your article in Rolling Stone, and I completely understand because people think I’M writing songs about Kurt and I”m not – I wrote all my first Foo Fighters record while Kurt was still alive.’ ”



Read More:*Richard Patrick of Filter Talks About ‘Hey Man, Nice Shot’ and Kurt Cobain*| http://klaq.com/richard-patrick-of-...-nice-shot-and-kurt-cobain/?trackback=tsmclip


----------



## Tin (Aug 21, 2015)

Was only going to have this on lightly while studying but damn. Not a huge Foo fan but they are talented doing and doing some Queen songs. Kind of wish I saw them at Fenway now. Grohl is a hell of a front man.


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 21, 2015)

Pretty amazing that he was the drummer for one of the biggest bands in the world with Nirvana, now guitarist and front man 20+ years later of one of the biggest bands in the world and also has various exceptional side projects and tenures like being drummer for Queens of the Stone age.  I'm not a huge Foo fighters fan, but I do like them and always listen due to the massive respect I have for Dave.


----------



## Tin (Aug 21, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> I'm not a huge Foo fighters fan, but I do like them and always listen due to the massive respect I have for Dave.



Same here. The whole continuing the tour with a broken leg and having a plate and screws in it has really cemented his legend and goes to show how much the dude loves music and performing.


----------



## steamboat1 (Aug 29, 2015)




----------



## jimk (Aug 29, 2015)

Don't Worry Baby, The Beach Boys





Here is a write-up I generated on one of their concerts I attended recently.  This is going to cement my status as a geezer:roll:, but...

I attended the Beach Boys concert at Wolf Trap National Park for Performing Arts in Vienna, Virginia on Aug 23, 2015 and it was a real good time! I’m a casual fan since the mid-1960s when I spent three of my preteen years in Southern California at the height of the Beach Boys popularity. I’d never seen them live before. I went to this show with an open mind, but a slightly skeptical attitude about the quality of performance I’d see from an “oldies group”. The weather was super nice for a 3PM show in August and the concert way exceeded my expectations.

The Beach Boys played a fun, 42 song set that masterfully built momentum over two non-stop hours. A nostalgic slide show was displayed behind the band the entire time. For this performance the band consisted of nine musicians including three Beach Boys from the 1960s: Mike Love (lead vocalist and driving Beach Boys force), Bruce Johnston and David Marks. I didn’t expect David Marks to appear with the band on this tour and his guitar work contributed to the authentic 60’s surf-guitar sound of this line-up. They covered tons of hits, some deep cuts, and three tribute songs to Carl Wilson, Dennis Wilson, and George Harrison (a friend of Mike Love’s).

I think the key to why this concert was so good was the excellent synergy between old and “new” members of the band. The new guys are actually veteran and excellent musicians, just not original Beach Boys. They included Jeff Foskett doing crucial high falsetto vocals on many tunes, Scott Totten as music director and lead guitarist, John Cowsill (from ‘60s singing group The Cowsills) on drums and others who I don’t know, but were also good. Most of the newer members were excellent vocalists and very ably filled in where the old guys needed help including numerous lead vocal turns, yet always staying close to the original Beach Boys sound.

The band played pretty much all the big hits except In My Room, which is closely identified with Brian Wilson. All Beach Boys fans know the relationship between Mike Love and Brian Wilson is a little touchy and it’s possible Mike’s band doesn’t play that one out of deference to Brian. My concert highlights were Surfer Girl, Don’t Worry Baby, the medley of hot rod songs, Help Me Rhonda, Good Vibrations, and God Only Knows which featured a video tribute of the late Carl Wilson singing lead while the group on stage accompanied him. A couple of lesser known songs I really enjoyed were Please Let Me Wonder and When I Grow Up to be a Man. Were we ever so innocent?

I’d love to see the band in its 50th Anniversary configuration from 2012 that also included surviving original members Brian Wilson and Al Jardine. But I give credit to Mike Love and company for keeping the Beach Boys sound authentic and spirited with this current line-up . The concert closed appropriately with Fun Fun Fun and it was!

I got this set list from googling the Internet and it looks correct or very close to correct:
1.Surfin’
2. Catch a Wave
3. It’s OK
4. Don’t Back Down
5. Little Honda
6. Do It Again
7. Goin’ to the Beach
8. Surfin’ Safari
9. Surfer Girl
10. Farmer’s Daughter
11. Good to My Baby
12. You’re So Good to Me
13. Please Let Me Wonder
14. Kiss Me, Baby
15. Getcha Back
(David Marks on lead vocals)
16. I’m So Young
(The Students cover)
17. Why Do Fools Fall in Love
(Frankie Lymon & The Teenagers cover)
18. When I Grow Up (to Be a Man)
19. Darlin’
20. Be True to Your School
21. Don’t Worry Baby
22. Little Deuce Coupe
23. 409
24. Shut Down
25. I Get Around
26. Ballad of Ole’ Betsy
27. Sloop John B
28. Wouldn’t It Be Nice
29. Then He Kissed Me
(The Crystals cover)
30. California Girls
31. Dance, Dance, Dance
32. Let Him Run Wild
33. God Only Knows
(tribute to Carl Wilson)
34. Pisces Brothers
(Mike Love song, George Harrison tribute)
35. Good Vibrations
36. Do You Wanna Dance?
(Bobby Freeman cover)
37. All Summer Long
38. Help Me, Rhonda
39. Barbara Ann
(The Regents cover)
40. Surfin’ U.S.A.
Encore:
41. Kokomo
42. Fun, Fun, Fun

PS:  regarding the Dave Grohl love above, he grew up in Northern Va like myself and went to a catholic high school that was a big rival of mine.  Of course I'm closer to Jim Morrison's age.  He went to HS around here too.


----------



## ScottySkis (Aug 30, 2015)

All or Nothing for all Frank I get older he was great shows man and talent ed singer thanks hbo I get it.


----------



## drjeff (Aug 30, 2015)

Been on a Kenny Chesney, Jason Aldean, Cole Swindell, Brantley Gilbert and Old Dominion kick the last few weeks! The 1st of Chesney's 2 shows at Gillette Stadium this weekend on Friday night was a blast! Lots of fun times as a way to start winding summer down!


----------



## witch hobble (Sep 1, 2015)




----------



## prsboogie (Sep 3, 2015)

http://youtu.be/9qbRHY1l0vc

Thirty years ago, and I remember it like it came out last week! Up the Irons!!


----------



## prsboogie (Sep 3, 2015)

Sirius XM is doing Maiden's Rock in Rio in its entirety !! XM 40 WOW!!


----------



## steamboat1 (Sep 3, 2015)

Old time fave.

Look at all the grey haired old fucks in the audience not to mention bald...    :grin:


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 5, 2015)

Ian Ethan Case


----------



## billski (Oct 5, 2015)

None.  I'm pretty sure I have ADD.  Can only concentrate on one thing at a time.   Gotta finish up that work so I can jump at that first chance.


----------



## ScottySkis (Oct 11, 2015)

While cleaning the home The Last Waltz. Good So jealous of lucky people who were around for this Bands and other amazing artists seen live with Mary .


----------



## Cheese (Oct 11, 2015)

Kashmir but probably not the version you're thinking.


----------



## JDMRoma (Oct 12, 2015)

Cheese said:


> Kashmir but probably not the version you're thinking.



Wow ! Pretty and Amazing talent !
Didn't want the clip to end !


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## steamboat1 (Oct 30, 2015)




----------



## Not Sure (Oct 31, 2015)




----------



## Quietman (Nov 1, 2015)

Saw Joe Jackson live on Thurs night, great show.  While looking up vids from that show, started listening to R.E.M. vids from years ago.  Then finish with Heart's great tribute to Led Zeppelin from the Kennedy Center Honors   https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JK_DOJa99oo


----------



## steamboat1 (Nov 2, 2015)




----------



## steamboat1 (Nov 13, 2015)




----------



## steamboat1 (Nov 27, 2015)




----------



## steamboat1 (Dec 1, 2015)




----------



## steamboat1 (Dec 5, 2015)




----------



## prsboogie (Dec 5, 2015)

steamboat1 said:


>



Who is this, I like that very much


----------



## steamboat1 (Dec 6, 2015)

prsboogie said:


> Who is this, I like that very much



Ritchie Blackmore's (of Deep Purple fame, guitarist) band named "Rainbow". Very underrated band at the time IMO.


----------



## prsboogie (Dec 6, 2015)

I've never heard that song before, familiar with Rainbow just missed that one some how. Agreed a very underrated guitarist as well


----------



## steamboat1 (Dec 6, 2015)

They had several different singers & band member changes through the years. Here they are with Dio on vocals. Blackmore is very good in this one.


----------



## steamboat1 (Dec 6, 2015)

A different line up.


----------



## prsboogie (Dec 7, 2015)

steamboat1 said:


> They had several different singers & band member changes through the years. Here they are with Dio on vocals. Blackmore is very good in this one.



Love RJD, especially his solo stuff in the 80s and 90s


----------



## steamboat1 (Dec 7, 2015)

Blackmore 2015

Sounds like he hasn't forgotten how to play.


----------



## prsboogie (Dec 7, 2015)

So who do you get the screen shot of the video to post? All I can ever get is the link 

https://youtu.be/1QEWLpELM9M


----------



## steamboat1 (Dec 7, 2015)

prsboogie said:


> So who do you get the screen shot of the video to post? All I can ever get is the link
> 
> https://youtu.be/1QEWLpELM9M


click "Share" under the video on youtube. You'll get something that looks exactly like your link above. You have to use "Go Advanced" when replying in this forum. Click the youtube icon & copy & paste. Then backspace out everything before 1QEWLpELM9M (your code in the link above) each video has a different code. Hope I explained right. Different sites have different ways to post youtubes.

Your youtube above:


----------



## prsboogie (Dec 7, 2015)

I see, I can't do this on mobile, and most times I'm on my cell.


----------



## dlague (Dec 7, 2015)

If you want a real mix of music search youtube with "ski movie soundtrack" and pick any playlist.  Here is an example from TGR Almost Ablaze.  It includes the trailer of the movie to start things off with some very interesting falls!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=036S6vboR_M&list=PLAv3u7LMUVEwv9s_KBvLunkNmm4RATJvc


----------



## dlague (Dec 7, 2015)

prsboogie said:


> I see, I can't do this on mobile, and most times I'm on my cell.



If doing this from a phone when entering your post go to BBcode and select URL or IMG

Replace the beginning tag with video=youtube;036S6vboR_M

then paste in the youtube URL like this https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=036S6vboR_M

then replace the end tag with video

should end up like this where 036S6vboR_M is the video ID 

minus the start bracket in order for this to show up and not get interpreted 

"video=youtube;*036S6vboR_M*]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=*036S6vboR_M*[/video]"

not simple but it works


----------



## steamboat1 (Dec 7, 2015)

prsboogie said:


> I see, I can't do this on mobile, and most times I'm on my cell.



Wouldn't have a clue how to post a youtube from a cell. Never owned one.


----------



## prsboogie (Dec 7, 2015)

dlague said:


> If doing this from a phone when entering your post go to BBcode and select URL or IMG
> 
> Replace the beginning tag with video=youtube;036S6vboR_M
> 
> ...



Yikes, but thanks!


----------



## prsboogie (Dec 7, 2015)

dlague said:


> If doing this from a phone when entering your post go to BBcode and select URL or IMG
> 
> Replace the beginning tag with video=youtube;036S6vboR_M
> 
> ...



video=youtube;*036S6vboR_M*]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=*036S6vboR_M*[/video]
Didn't work with this one


----------



## dlague (Dec 7, 2015)

prsboogie said:


>



forgot [ at the beginning and the Bold tags needed to be removed.


----------



## Not Sure (Dec 7, 2015)

FYI
If you have a Youtube account and at least one video you have access to 150,000 songs . Click on the music note below your video in Creator Studio and preview song list . I was thinking the songs would be lame but I was wrong liking some of Bob Bradley's stuff. You can filter songs that fit the time duration of your vid. Search artist and preview the song as if you're going to add it to your vid....repeat for entertainment. 
If you add their song to your vid they add an advertisement.


----------



## bullclass (Dec 7, 2015)

Lean on..


----------



## steamboat1 (Dec 8, 2015)




----------



## steamboat1 (Dec 10, 2015)




----------



## steamboat1 (Dec 12, 2015)




----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 12, 2015)

Rogers Waters The Wall Movie that came out last year good movie music is awesome with speakers in the home while drinking coffee only coffee is drug thank good for great music.

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## steamboat1 (Dec 19, 2015)




----------



## jimk (Dec 22, 2015)

Cas Haley, we need to get old man winter's mojo working: [/B]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zgwtaylbR_c


----------



## dlague (Dec 25, 2015)

My wife has Christmas music playing on the pop channel.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## prsboogie (Dec 25, 2015)

Its a Charlie Brown Christmas


----------



## steamboat1 (Dec 26, 2015)




----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 28, 2015)

http://youtu.be/1iwC2QljLn4 

RIP Lemmy


----------



## chuckstah (Dec 28, 2015)

Dave and Ray Davies of The Kinks reunited after 20 years.  One of my favorite bands in the 70's and early 80's. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2yWZizDPNAY


----------



## steamboat1 (Dec 29, 2015)

40 years later at BB Kings in Manhattan (I went to this show)


----------



## Not Sure (Dec 30, 2015)

Best of Kari Sigurdsson


----------



## steamboat1 (Dec 30, 2015)

I'll take a wild guess & say most of you weren't even born yet.


----------



## WoodCore (Jan 4, 2016)

21 minutes and 47 seconds of pure audible and visual pleasure.......


----------



## ctenidae (Jan 4, 2016)

In an experiment on Neuro linguistic programming, I've been running a playlist of songs featured in movies and tv where people are bad-asses. Not a lot of variety, basically Sinnerman (theme from Thomas Crown Affair) and selections from Suits, so I need to watch great scenes and pull the music. Which requires time to watch.

I can report some success. I cranked it while working on a major presentation for work, and it helped maintain focus and confidence. Now I want it as a soundtrack as I try to implement the changes I recommended...


----------



## steamboat1 (Jan 10, 2016)




----------



## steamboat1 (Jan 10, 2016)




----------



## steamboat1 (Jan 11, 2016)

*RIP David*


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 11, 2016)

An artistic genius to the very end

Fly High Ziggy!


----------



## Cannonball (Jan 11, 2016)

First Lemmy then Bowie.  These things come in 3s.  If I were Iggy I'd be laying low for a bit. 

Bowie meant so much to me I don't even know where to start.  But i specifically remember this song just blowing my mind.  I was 2 when it came out.  I was 10 when my cousin played the  record.  I sat on the floor and literally couldn't think.


----------



## steamboat1 (Jan 12, 2016)




----------



## Funky_Catskills (Jan 12, 2016)

Cannonball said:


> First Lemmy then Bowie.  These things come in 3s.  If I were Iggy I'd be laying low for a bit.



Scott Weiland?


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Jan 12, 2016)

Listening to the LOW - the first record of Bowie's Berlin Trilogy..
Love Eno...


----------



## Cannonball (Jan 12, 2016)

Funky_Catskills said:


> Scott Weiland?



I was kind of thinking in terms of MEGA-ICONS.  Weiland was great, but he was a blip in music history compared to the legends of Bowie and Lemmy.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 12, 2016)

Agreed, Weiland was more of a blip.

In thinking of Scott, he probably took more from the book of Bowie than anyone.  With constantly reinventing his look which at times bordered on the androgynous like David.  Similar ways of expression.


----------



## Cannonball (Jan 12, 2016)

Damn


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Jan 14, 2016)

Cannonball said:


> Damn



Bassist - Gail Ann Dorsey lives down the street from me in Woodstock NY...  

Bowie also bought property near there..    Never saw him - but friends did...


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Jan 14, 2016)

Cannonball said:


> I was kind of thinking in terms of MEGA-ICONS.  Weiland was great, but he was a blip in music history compared to the legends of Bowie and Lemmy.



Some may argue that Lemmy wasn't a MEGA-ICON...

I know it's crazy - but not everyone knows Motorhead..  But those that do love the fukc out of them...


----------



## Cannonball (Jan 14, 2016)

Funky_Catskills said:


> Bassist - Gail Ann Dorsey lives down the street from me in Woodstock NY...



She's always amazing.  But I especially love her in that live Heroes performance.  She holds back so much...but yet gives it everything it needs.


----------



## ctenidae (Jan 14, 2016)




----------



## steamboat1 (Jan 14, 2016)




----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 18, 2016)

Cannonball said:


> I was kind of thinking in terms of MEGA-ICONS.  Weiland was great, but he was a blip in music history compared to the legends of Bowie and Lemmy.



Glen Frey died today

There's the third

RIP Glen


----------



## Cannonball (Jan 18, 2016)

deadheadskier said:


> Glen Frey died today
> 
> There's the third
> 
> RIP Glen



Yup.  Such a Bummer.  RIP Glenn . 


(although it continues to make me realize how much of a separate category Bowie is in.  He just doesn't have peers.  Not a critique of others... It's just different)


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Jan 21, 2016)

deadheadskier said:


> Glen Frey died today
> 
> There's the third
> 
> RIP Glen



He was pretty mega...



Back to thinking about that Bakersfield sound again for me..  Dig that California Country music...


----------



## gwhiggs11 (Jan 25, 2016)

alt-J ... https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q06wFUi5OM8

This song is actually based on a scene from the movie "leon: the professional"... kind of a weird place to find songwriting inspiration if you ask me...


----------



## prsboogie (Jan 25, 2016)

The Enemy Within - Rush "Grace Under Pressure"


----------



## steamboat1 (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 28, 2016)

RIP Paul

This one hits home hardest of the recent musicians we've lost.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 28, 2016)




----------



## fina (Jan 28, 2016)

led zepplin - stairway to heaven


----------



## fina (Jan 28, 2016)

50 cent


----------



## fina (Jan 28, 2016)

Paul abdoul


----------



## fina (Jan 28, 2016)

jedi mind tricks


----------



## fina (Jan 28, 2016)

Paul simon


----------



## steamboat1 (Jan 28, 2016)

deadheadskier said:


> RIP Paul
> 
> This one hits home hardest of the recent musicians we've lost.



Probably my favorite band growing up.

RIP Paul

Yes this hits home, hard.




Just posted this one a couple pages back.


----------



## neversummer (Jan 30, 2016)

Suicidal tendencies


----------



## Not Sure (Feb 1, 2016)




----------



## steamboat1 (Feb 2, 2016)




----------



## Not Sure (Feb 10, 2016)




----------



## steamboat1 (Feb 12, 2016)




----------



## chuckstah (Feb 13, 2016)

"Cold Rain and Snow"  hoping for all snow for the next storm.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WS2roM0l9Xg


----------



## steamboat1 (Feb 15, 2016)




----------



## steamboat1 (Feb 17, 2016)




----------



## Funky_Catskills (Feb 18, 2016)

Ween


----------



## skiNEwhere (Feb 18, 2016)




----------



## steamboat1 (Feb 18, 2016)




----------



## steamboat1 (Feb 21, 2016)




----------



## Not Sure (Feb 21, 2016)




----------



## delco714 (Feb 22, 2016)

Flamenco radio on pandora


----------



## steamboat1 (Feb 22, 2016)




----------



## snoseek (Feb 23, 2016)

Rumors of new Radiohead being released soon has me listening to their discography. In rainbows he been starting most days.


----------



## jack97 (Feb 23, 2016)

Trucks is amazing.....


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 23, 2016)

Going to the show at Meadowbrook this summer? I hope to be there


----------



## jack97 (Feb 23, 2016)

i wish..... my ex got me into the Allman brothers years ago. Kind of found my way back to this type of music recently.


----------



## WoodCore (Feb 23, 2016)

jack97 said:


> my ex got me into the Allman brothers years ago. Kind of found my way back to this type of music recently.



Welcome back! Please make yourself at home.....


----------



## steamboat1 (Feb 28, 2016)




----------



## Not Sure (Mar 6, 2016)

Think Cold!


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 6, 2016)

Best band of the past 20 years reunited in Dover, NH tonight.

http://youtu.be/XWPuWSq7kUU


----------



## snoseek (Mar 18, 2016)

https://m.youtube.com/results?q=thomas jack&sm=1


Weve been working in the kitchen to this one alot lately

Sent from my LG-H345 using Tapatalk


----------



## steamboat1 (Mar 20, 2016)




----------



## jimk (Mar 20, 2016)

*too much heaven, Bee Gees*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nREV8bQJ1MA


----------



## steamboat1 (Mar 20, 2016)




----------



## steamboat1 (Mar 20, 2016)




----------



## Not Sure (Mar 21, 2016)




----------



## prsboogie (Mar 22, 2016)

https://youtu.be/jD8IHkzUqqs


----------



## Cannonball (Mar 23, 2016)

RIP Phife Dawg....


----------



## Not Sure (Mar 25, 2016)




----------



## Not Sure (Mar 26, 2016)




----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 27, 2016)

Percy Hill, Percy Hill and then likely some more Percy Hill


----------



## steamboat1 (Mar 27, 2016)




----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 27, 2016)

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=VRD8G0kuT_k


----------



## WoodCore (Mar 27, 2016)

deadheadskier said:


> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=VRD8G0kuT_k



I'll do that 10x better.....


Here's a taste of what I documented on Friday in Portland, ME.....


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 27, 2016)

You going to the Percy / Moe shows in Portland this June? Bought my 6/18 tickets on Friday


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 27, 2016)

Nice work J.  Aaron sounds much better than he did in Dover.  He had a wicked cold and actually had to call off a song on the list to drink some water with lemon.  

You record other tunes?


----------



## WoodCore (Mar 27, 2016)

deadheadskier said:


> Nice work J.  Aaron sounds much better than he did in Dover.  He had a wicked cold and actually had to call off a song on the list to drink some water with lemon.
> 
> You record other tunes?



Yup!

Always a fan favorite!


----------



## Not Sure (Mar 27, 2016)

LMAO


----------



## steamboat1 (Mar 28, 2016)




----------



## steamboat1 (Apr 9, 2016)




----------



## steamboat1 (Apr 12, 2016)

​


----------



## Cannonball (Apr 13, 2016)

Upgrade from black Keys... The Arcs


----------



## steamboat1 (Apr 19, 2016)




----------



## Pez (Apr 20, 2016)

ALL

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=ZA0GZekQKSc


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 21, 2016)

Now Prince dies?

Man 

Rough year


----------



## prsboogie (Apr 21, 2016)

Yup, no kidding


----------



## steamboat1 (Apr 21, 2016)




----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 21, 2016)

Incredible solo.  Hard to go against Clapton's solo on this song, but I think Prince bests Eric. Much more raw energy and imagination.

Prince might be the best guitarist who ever lived who wasn't famous because of his guitar God abilities.


----------



## Scruffy (Apr 21, 2016)

deadheadskier said:


> Incredible solo.  Hard to go against Clapton's solo on this song, but I think Prince bests Eric. Much more raw energy and imagination.
> 
> Prince might be the best guitarist who ever lived who wasn't famous because of his guitar God abilities.



Gotta agree!


----------



## steamboat1 (Apr 21, 2016)




----------



## steamboat1 (May 1, 2016)




----------



## Not Sure (May 1, 2016)

https://soundcloud.com/karisigurd4/consistent-existence


----------



## skiNEwhere (May 6, 2016)




----------



## steamboat1 (May 7, 2016)




----------



## jack97 (May 8, 2016)

deadheadskier said:


> Incredible solo.  Hard to go against Clapton's solo on this song, but I think Prince bests Eric. Much more raw energy and imagination.
> 
> Prince might be the best guitarist who ever lived who wasn't famous because of his guitar God abilities.



ytube has some vids of prince with some incredible solos..... imo, his talent got lost because the crowds who appreciate guitar craft never liked his music. 

Another musician who's guitar work is overlooked is John Mayer, there are clips of him playing with Clapton and BB King. Lately he hasn't been making any dent in the pop charts, maybe he needs to date a female musician to get the soap opera written in a song.....


Took me several replays to realize this was a trio


----------



## steamboat1 (May 11, 2016)




----------



## 4aprice (May 12, 2016)

Modern Pop Music (Dance Music).  The kind of stuff that will probably make the purest music lovers skin crawl.  Why? Because I putting together playlists for the summer on the boat.  Some of its cheezy, much of it top 40, but you want to get the folks dancing, this is the stuff.  Liquor helps too. 

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## ScottySkis (May 12, 2016)

White Album by favorite one of my favorite music Album s.

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## steamboat1 (May 16, 2016)

These recordings are meant to be played  LOUD


----------



## steamboat1 (May 17, 2016)

One of my old favorite bands, both Ron Wood of the Rolling Stones & Rod Stewart started here.


----------



## jimk (May 18, 2016)

Steamboat1 you post some great music!!!

Spin Doctors?  Why didn't this band reach its full potential?  Crazy charismatic front man.  Terrific lead guitarist.  Solid rhythm section.
Live performance from Woodstock '94:


----------



## steamboat1 (May 19, 2016)

This band never reached it's full potential...:-D


----------



## steamboat1 (May 19, 2016)




----------



## CrazyFingers (May 19, 2016)

Vulfpeck


----------



## Not Sure (May 24, 2016)

https://soundcloud.com/karisigurd4/stay


----------



## Not Sure (May 24, 2016)

https://soundcloud.com/mattia-turzo-1/mattia-turzo-the-little-orchestra-ultra


----------



## steamboat1 (May 24, 2016)




----------



## steamboat1 (May 27, 2016)




----------



## Not Sure (May 27, 2016)

Steamboat....Great finds :beer:


----------



## steamboat1 (May 27, 2016)

Siliconebobsquarepants said:


> Steamboat....Great finds :beer:


LOL... REO.... I remember hanging out with friends in the old K party area, the dirt parking lot in the back of KBL. One of my friends requested REO from the DJ, he rested his beer on top of the Dj's equalizer. Right after he put it on my friend spilled his beer all over the DJ's equipment & blew his system. Funny chit.

Thanks for the compliment.


----------



## steamboat1 (May 27, 2016)

Here's my boy Johnny (RIP) the best damn blues guitarist ever playing with Floyd Radford (the guitarist from Tin House a couple of videos up). Good stuff I think.


----------



## steamboat1 (Jun 1, 2016)

Featuring Terry Kath  (RIP)


----------



## steamboat1 (Jun 3, 2016)




----------



## jimk (Jun 4, 2016)

steamboat1 said:


>


Sorry for long, boring post, but for the rare few who might be interested to hear a review of a recent Beach Boys performance:

I attended the Beach Boys concert at Wolf Trap National Park for Performing Arts in Vienna, VA on Aug 23, 2015 and it was a real good time! I’m a casual fan since the mid-1960s when I spent three of my preteen years in Southern California at the height of the Beach Boys popularity. I’d never seen them perform live before. I went to this show with an open mind, but a slightly skeptical attitude about the quality of performance I’d see from an “oldies group”. The weather/temp was super comfortable considering it was a 3PM show in August and the concert *way* exceeded my expectations.

The Beach Boys played a fun, 42 song set that masterfully built momentum over two non-stop hours. A nostalgic slide show was displayed behind the band the entire time. For this performance the band consisted of nine musicians including three Beach Boys from the 1960s: Mike Love (lead vocalist and driving Beach Boys force), Bruce Johnston and David Marks. I didn’t expect David Marks to appear with the band on this tour and his guitar work contributed to the authentic 60’s surf-guitar sound of this line-up. They covered tons of hits, some deep cuts, and three tribute songs to Carl Wilson, Denis Wilson, and George Harrison (a friend of Mike Love’s).

I think the key to why this concert was so good was the excellent synergy between old and “new” members of the band. The new guys are actually veteran and excellent musicians, just not original Beach Boys. They included Jeff Foskett doing crucial high falsetto vocals on many tunes, Scott Totten as music director and lead guitarist, John Cowsill (from ‘60s singing group The Cowsills) on drums and others who I don’t know, but were also good. Most of the newer members were excellent vocalists and very ably filled in where the old guys needed help including numerous lead vocal turns, yet always staying close to the original Beach Boys sound.

The band played pretty much all the big hits except In My Room, which is closely identified with Brian Wilson. All Beach Boys fans know the relationship between Mike Love and Brian Wilson is a little touchy and it’s possible Mike’s band doesn’t play that one out of deference to Brian. My concert highlights were Surfer Girl, Don’t Worry Baby, the medley of hot rod songs, Help Me Rhonda, Good Vibrations, and God Only Knows which featured a video tribute of the late Carl Wilson singing lead while the group on stage accompanied him. A couple of lesser known songs I really enjoyed were Please Let Me Wonder and When I Grow Up to be a Man. Were we ever so innocent?

I’d love to see the band in its 50th Anniversary configuration from 2012 that also included surviving original members Brian Wilson and Al Jardine. But I give credit to Mike Love and company for keeping the Beach Boys sound authentic and spirited with this current line-up . The concert closed appropriately with Fun Fun Fun and it was!

I got this set list from googling the Internet and it looks correct or very close to correct:
1.Surfin’
2. Catch a Wave
3. It’s OK
4. Don’t Back Down
5. Little Honda
6. Do It Again
7. Goin’ to the Beach
8. Surfin’ Safari
9. Surfer Girl
10. Farmer’s Daughter
11. Good to My Baby
12. You’re So Good to Me
13. Please Let Me Wonder
14. Kiss Me, Baby
15. Getcha Back
(David Marks on lead vocals)
16. I’m So Young
(The Students cover)
17. Why Do Fools Fall in Love
(Frankie Lymon & The Teenagers cover)
18. When I Grow Up (to Be a Man)
19. Darlin’
20. Be True to Your School
21. Don’t Worry Baby
22. Little Deuce Coupe
23. 409
24. Shut Down
25. I Get Around
26. Ballad of Ole’ Betsy
27. Sloop John B
28. Wouldn’t It Be Nice
29. Then He Kissed Me
(The Crystals cover)
30. California Girls
31. Dance, Dance, Dance
32. Let Him Run Wild
33. God Only Knows
(tribute to Carl Wilson)
34. Pisces Brothers
(Mike Love song, George Harrison tribute)
35. Good Vibrations
36. Do You Wanna Dance?
(Bobby Freeman cover)
37. All Summer Long
38. Help Me, Rhonda
39. Barbara Ann
(The Regents cover)
40. Surfin’ U.S.A.
Encore:
41. Kokomo
42. Fun, Fun, Fun


----------



## prsboogie (Jun 4, 2016)

I have always thought this was David Byrne or the Talking Heads but I was wrong. https://youtu.be/IGMabBGydC0


----------



## steamboat1 (Jun 4, 2016)




----------



## steamboat1 (Jun 4, 2016)




----------



## jack97 (Jun 6, 2016)

Heard this a couple of months back and just found the vid..... now I can't get the beat out of my head.


----------



## steamboat1 (Jun 9, 2016)

Get the Led out


----------



## steamboat1 (Jun 10, 2016)

played this before but listening again to it now

good chit


----------



## Not Sure (Jun 15, 2016)

https://soundcloud.com/karisigurd4/stay


----------



## snoseek (Jun 16, 2016)

New radiohead album was worth the long wait

Sent from my LG-H345 using Tapatalk


----------



## steamboat1 (Jun 17, 2016)




----------



## steamboat1 (Jun 19, 2016)

One of the best live bands ever in my book.



Peter Wolf (the lead singer) was married to Faye Dunaway (remember her?)


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 19, 2016)

The drummer of my favorite local band (Ghosts of Jupiter) has been the touring drummer for Peter Wolf for the past several years.


----------



## chuckstah (Jun 19, 2016)

steamboat1 said:


> One of the best live bands ever in my book.




J Geils visits us up here in NH once a year or so now, although J(erome) Geils is no longer in the band. The rest still sound good considering most are pushing 70 plus.  Peter Wolf plays solo shows once or twice a year 5 minutes down the street from me.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J0CfhZzfy4s


----------



## steamboat1 (Jun 19, 2016)

Seen them many times over the years. They have been around quite some time. Last time maybe 7-8 years ago, original band was still intact.


----------



## chuckstah (Jun 20, 2016)

Same here. First time 1978 at a high school dance with The Cars opening.


----------



## steamboat1 (Jun 21, 2016)

Recorded during the brief period that Neil Schown (later to become lead guitarist of Journey) played with Santana. I was lucky to see them play together at the Felt Forum under Madison Square Garden way back when.


----------



## steamboat1 (Jun 30, 2016)

Sitting here in the marina looking at my friend Stanley (a swan) who recently lost his mate of many years & was thinking of this song by Mountain.

Written by Felix Papalardi & his wife Gail Collins. Gail shot Felix dead a few years later.



> *One Last Cold Kiss*
> 
> 
> By Mountain
> ...




Stanley hasn't been himself since.


----------



## steamboat1 (Jul 2, 2016)




----------



## steamboat1 (Jul 2, 2016)

About the way I feel.


----------



## jimk (Jul 3, 2016)

Albert King and SRV playing Born Under a Bad Sign (and about 90 mins of additional tunes):


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 4, 2016)

One of my favorite bands tearing into a Neil Young Classic


----------



## Not Sure (Jul 4, 2016)

I like the old stuff , but there's a lot of creative bands I find by checking out Youtube video music added by my favorite channel guy . Or surfing Soundcloud.


----------



## steamboat1 (Jul 5, 2016)

Saw these guys way back when at the "Bottom Line" here in NYC. We even had a couple of drinks at the bar with Buddy Miles after the show.


----------



## steamboat1 (Jul 8, 2016)

This should cool you off.


----------



## ScottySkis (Jul 8, 2016)

The Beatles Mary Jane song awesome music. I understand why it was origin aly released though.

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## steamboat1 (Jul 9, 2016)




----------



## jimk (Jul 10, 2016)

I'm only about 15 years and 75 mil views behind the rest of youse.  But this strikes me at times as a pretty fun song/video:


----------



## Not Sure (Jul 10, 2016)

One for "Dome" skier


----------



## steamboat1 (Jul 12, 2016)

These guys have been around for nearly 50 years (longer if you count Vanilla Fudge). Bet cha most of you never heard of them.


 

They're playing down here in NYC Sept 14 at BB Kings.


----------



## jimk (Jul 13, 2016)

Siliconebobsquarepants said:


> One for "Dome" skier



I can't dance, but when that song came out it was the one that had the power to get me out on the dance floor and flail.:lol:


----------



## jimk (Jul 13, 2016)

Stoked.  Just scored two tics that were released for sold out show in my neck of the woods this Sunday, 7/17/16:
WHEELS OF SOUL 2016 TOUR
TEDESCHI TRUCKS BAND
LOS LOBOS
NORTH MISSISSIPPI ALLSTARS





B. B. won't be there this time  But coincidentally, my wife and I saw him at same venue we're going to Sunday (Wolftrap) 30+ years ago. I think Derek Trucks is one of the best blues/slide/rock/whatever guitarists of his generation.


----------



## Not Sure (Jul 13, 2016)

jimk said:


> I can't dance, but when that song came out it was the one that had the power to get me out on the dance floor and flail.:lol:








Speaking of Dance LOL


----------



## steamboat1 (Jul 13, 2016)




----------



## jimk (Jul 18, 2016)

Last night, 7/17/16, I saw the Tedeschi Trucks Band here in Northern Virginia.  Funny enough they had just played Gilford, NH the night before.  Did any of you New Englanders get to see them?  I love me some good electric guitar music and after following Derek Trucks on youtube for 10-15 years I finally got to see him in the flesh... a world class talent, a real powerhouse when he gets into a long solo.  I have attended quite a few live concerts in recent years, but me being a geezer, it's often for "oldies" bands.  This group was different, left my wife and I with a dang good ringing in our ears for the rest of the night:grin: from serious high energy rock and roll. We both enjoyed seeing a group most definitely in ascendancy.  Susan Tedeschi can belt 'em out with the best of them and after one tune I yelled at my wife, "these guys are singing and playing their a$$es off.  I don't know if this group will ever have breakthrough nationwide hit tunes, but they are great in somewhat the jam-band tradition.  
There were three bands on the bill,  North Mississippi Allstars, Los Lobos, and Tedeschi Trucks Band appearing in that order,  but there were several sit-ins throughout the night as the bands intermingled.  I had never seen Los Lobos and really enjoyed them too.  They are a veteran LA rock band with heavy Mexican influences in their music.  I knew it was going to be a great concert when members of all three bands combined for Los Lobos last song in their set, a smoking hot jam called Mas y Mas.  The full Tedeschi Trucks Band had yet to take the stage.

Later David Hildago of Los Lobos joined Tedeschi Trucks for the old Allman Bros tune Don't Keep Me Wondering.  I saw the original Allman Bros in concert around 1973 and possibly heard them play this tune then:-o  I found a video of the same performance of this tune I saw last night here:





Set lists and more videos from last night:  http://www.jambase.com/article/tedeschi-trucks-band-los-lobos-swap-sit-ins-wolf-trap-virginia


----------



## jimk (Jul 18, 2016)

Here is my favorite Los Lobos tune from the concert.  They had been blasting some rock and roll and then played a real atmospheric change of pace tune called Kiko and the Lavender Moon. This performance is from a couple years ago, but sounds very similar to the version I heard last night with cool accordian accompanyment:


----------



## steamboat1 (Jul 24, 2016)




----------



## steamboat1 (Jul 26, 2016)




----------



## Not Sure (Jul 28, 2016)




----------



## BushMogulMaster (Jul 31, 2016)

Corelli's Trio Sonatas, paired with a Gurkha Hudson Bay robusto, a glass of Chianti, and a few pages of Guy Kawasaki's "Enchantment" on leadership. A fine Sunday evening, indeed!


----------



## steamboat1 (Jul 31, 2016)




----------



## steamboat1 (Aug 1, 2016)




----------



## steamboat1 (Aug 2, 2016)




----------



## Not Sure (Aug 3, 2016)




----------



## steamboat1 (Aug 4, 2016)




----------



## billski (Aug 5, 2016)

Finally got my hands on the Beatles white album, after mine was stolen about 35 years ago.  Damn that is one brilliant album.


----------



## ScottySkis (Aug 6, 2016)

billski said:


> Finally got my hands on the Beatles white album, after mine was stolen about 35 years ago.  Damn that is one brilliant album.


Even more so under the influence [emoji2] [emoji41] [emoji41] [emoji41] 

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## steamboat1 (Aug 6, 2016)

ScottySkis said:


> Even more so under the influence [emoji2] [emoji41] [emoji41] [emoji41]


Number 9, number 9.


----------



## ScottySkis (Aug 7, 2016)

steamboat1 said:


> Number 9, number 9.


Fantastic song!!

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## jimk (Aug 26, 2016)

billski said:


> Finally got my hands on the Beatles white album, after mine was stolen about 35 years ago.  Damn that is one brilliant album.



Your post made me go check to see if I still had a White Album in a big box of records in a corner of my family room.  Yep.  I got my copy from my sister in law about 30 years ago.  She bought it new probably shortly after it first came out.  Her maiden name is written in magic marker on the outside cover.  She married my brother in 1974.   This copy has a number stamped on it:  No. 0553423.  It also has original price tag:  $5 for the two record set.  There is a large poster inside one sleeve with the song lyrics printed on one side and photos of the Beatles on other.  Unfortunately, I haven't had the equipment to play vinyl in about 15 years and my old records are gathering dust.  My wife wants to trash them.  My kids want to sell them for a couple bucks each on craigslist.  I won't let them go, but it may be a losing battle.

However, what was just listening to was a very sweet version I found on youtube of the great instrumental Samba Pa Ti by Santana live In Berlin 1987:


----------



## steamboat1 (Aug 28, 2016)




----------



## dlague (Aug 28, 2016)

steamboat1 said:


>



Crack City is an interesting song with an interesting message!  Could be addressing the heroine crisis of today.


----------



## Not Sure (Aug 30, 2016)




----------



## bdfreetuna (Aug 30, 2016)

Ski the East just posted this. The music is "The Night Comes Again" by St. Lucia.

Never heard of this band before but I like the instruments.


----------



## ScottySkis (Sep 16, 2016)

#9 twice today so far playing white Album I should had been born in wrong decade.

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## steamboat1 (Sep 17, 2016)




----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 17, 2016)

http://youtu.be/kyeYn0IzRCc

Greendale is such an underappreciated work of Neil's. 

Really wish i got to see it live. I've got an audience shot video of Greendale live from Australia that I watch frequently.  1980s quality sound and video, but oh so amazing


----------



## steamboat1 (Sep 17, 2016)




----------



## bdfreetuna (Sep 19, 2016)




----------



## steamboat1 (Sep 21, 2016)




----------



## Jully (Sep 22, 2016)

Absolutely incredible album.


----------



## steamboat1 (Sep 23, 2016)




----------



## jimk (Sep 24, 2016)

Live outdoor performance from about 10 years ago, nouveau Surf Rock band called Los Straitjackets, song is Casbah.  Very Pulp Fiction/Quentin Tarantino-ish choreography. 
How would you like these guys to play your backyard party:beer:


----------



## steamboat1 (Sep 30, 2016)




----------



## bdfreetuna (Sep 30, 2016)

Just heard this first time yesterday. Have cranked it up on my car stereo a few times already. Epic guitar ending!


----------



## steamboat1 (Oct 1, 2016)




----------



## Not Sure (Oct 1, 2016)




----------



## Not Sure (Oct 10, 2016)

From MTV when they actually played videos


----------



## jimk (Oct 11, 2016)

Anybody need a two hour live tutorial on some of the best of classic rock?  Here are some excerpts from the TORONTO ROCKS SARSfest 2003 Benefit Concert.  The groups haven't quiet hit geezerhood yet at this time.  The Guess Who, Rush, AC/DC give a string of performances from about 37 min to 1:16 that are really excellent.  Rolling Stones come on after that, but their segment was a little uneven IMHO.


----------



## Domeskier (Oct 13, 2016)

Something from our latest Nobel laureate:


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 14, 2016)

God bless Gord Downie. Praying for a miracle for him. What a songwriter

http://youtu.be/eRoHk7gHJvM


----------



## chuckstah (Oct 14, 2016)

Saw Tragically Hip at Bills Bar in Boston close to 20 years ago. Great show. Lots of Canadian's made the trip south for the residency.


----------



## chuckstah (Oct 14, 2016)

Wishing Gord the best but it does not look good.


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 14, 2016)

Yeah, he had an interview the other day where he basically said he's accepted his fate and is starting to deal with a lot of memory loss. Has to write his kids names on his hands. Sad.

I saw them in Burlington while in college and listened to them a bit for a few years. I probably would have gotten a lot more into them had they frequently played in the US.  Ever since the announcement of his diagnosis I've been listening to them a lot. The final Hip show was really great to watch on TV.  I hope they release a DVD of that performance someday.


----------



## jimk (Oct 14, 2016)

I don't know how many of you under 50 know much about Janis Joplin, but she was a friggin' force of nature.  Check out this duet with Tom Jones from 1969:  Raise Your Hand.  Tom Jones has some serious pipes, but Janis makes him raise his game or else get shaked and baked right off the stage. :razz: This isn't the only choice stuff of Janis on youtube, unfortunately a member of the 27 Club


----------



## steamboat1 (Oct 15, 2016)




----------



## crank (Oct 15, 2016)

jimk said:


> I don't know how many of you under 50 know much about Janis Joplin, but she was a friggin' force of nature.  Check out this duet with Tom Jones from 1969:  Raise Your Hand.  Tom Jones has some serious pipes, but Janis makes him raise his game or else get shaked and baked right off the stage. :razz: This isn't the only choice stuff of Janis on youtube, unfortunately a member of the 27 Club



My friend and I had tickets to see her when I was 13 or 14... unfortunately we could not find a ride to the theatre which was few towns away and had to sell the tickets.  We did not get another chance as she was gone within the year.


----------



## dlague (Oct 15, 2016)

jimk said:


> I don't know how many of you under 50 know much about Janis Joplin, but she was a friggin' force of nature.  Check out this duet with Tom Jones from 1969:  Raise Your Hand.  Tom Jones has some serious pipes, but Janis makes him raise his game or else get shaked and baked right off the stage. :razz: This isn't the only choice stuff of Janis on youtube, unfortunately a member of the 27 Club



I was just a kid so never really listened to her music. She does have a number of songs that are great but still not what I consider my interests.


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 18, 2016)

http://youtu.be/4gfjoAyqfLs


----------



## steamboat1 (Oct 20, 2016)




----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 22, 2016)

Been revisiting a lot of Ekoostik Hookah lately

Most have probably never heard of them.  They're a regional band from Ohio who really never had much of a desire to grow outside of the local area.  I lived out there in 2001-2002 and caught a whole bunch of their shows.  In 2004 they hosted a trip to Amsterdam and played 3 nights at the famous Melk Weg and a night at another venue that I can't remember the name of.  It was $800 to go and included airfare, tickets to all the shows and six nights accommodations in a hostile.  During the day there were group gatherings at the city's great museums, the zoo, Heineken brewery and coffee shop tours.  On one of the off nights String Cheese Incident was playing the Melk, which we also saw.

Great band all around, but especially the lead guitarist Steve Sweeney.  That dude can play the shit out of a Les Paul. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5X0d32qsxBA


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 22, 2016)

Been revisiting a lot of Ekoostik Hookah lately

Most have probably never heard of them.  They're a regional band from Ohio who really never had much of a desire to grow outside of the local area.  I lived out there in 2001-2002 and caught a whole bunch of their shows.  In 2004 they hosted a trip to Amsterdam and played 3 nights at the famous Melk Weg and a night at another venue that I can't remember the name of.  It was $800 to go and included airfare, tickets to all the shows and six nights accommodations in a hostile.  During the day there were group gatherings at the city's great museums, the zoo, Heineken brewery and coffee shop tours.  On one of the off nights String Cheese Incident was playing the Melk, which we also saw.

Great band all around, but especially the lead guitarist Steve Sweeney.  That dude can play the shit out of a Les Paul.


----------



## steamboat1 (Oct 22, 2016)




----------



## jimk (Oct 23, 2016)

Absolutely killer cover of Stairway to Heaven by Heart at the 2012 Kennedy Center Honors for Led Zeppelin.  A string of other fine covers preceded this had already made the Led Zep members emotional.  Watch them bring Robert Plant to tears by 6:30 mark.  Big kudos to Ann Wilson and awesome choir/arrangement.


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 23, 2016)

Widespread Panic stream from tonight's show in Milwaukee.  Set break currently

http://mixlr.com/widespread-panic/


----------



## steamboat1 (Oct 25, 2016)




----------



## yeggous (Nov 22, 2016)

Today I received word that one of my professor's from grad school passed away after a year and a half long battle with cancer. During that struggle he left his parting gift to the world in the form of his farewell album. Listening to it within this context is chilling. It's all about his own struggle with mortality.
https://sistersadiesfoundry.bandcamp.com/

I knew that this guy was a professional rock musician in a previous career, but didn't realize he would produce something like this.


----------



## Not Sure (Nov 23, 2016)




----------



## jimk (Nov 29, 2016)

One of the greatest music videos of all time, "The Weight" by The Band with a little help from The Staples Singers filmed by Martin Scorsese is exceptional high quality for 1978:  



Right at the end Mavis Staples whispers, "beautiful!"


----------



## Not Sure (Dec 23, 2016)




----------



## austinjfuller (Dec 26, 2016)

Still have xmas tunes going at the house


----------



## asheehan523 (Dec 29, 2016)

reo speedwagon - roll with the changes


----------



## Not Sure (Jan 12, 2017)

Trying to think snow .................


----------



## Not Sure (Feb 1, 2017)




----------



## dlague (Feb 1, 2017)

Shinedown - Sound of Madness on KILO 94.3.  Funny to have a station identifier as KILO where MJ is legalozed.

Sent from my SM-G930P using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## LauraJillian (Feb 3, 2017)

Kaleo - Way Down You Go


----------



## Not Sure (Mar 28, 2017)




----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 28, 2017)




----------



## Not Sure (Apr 10, 2017)




----------



## deadheadskier (May 1, 2017)

https://youtu.be/J34esa_aJxc

Sent from my XT1565 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## chuckstah (May 1, 2017)

deadheadskier said:


> https://youtu.be/J34esa_aJxc
> 
> Sent from my XT1565 using AlpineZone mobile app



Nice to see Willie is still Alive!  Because this thread is so dead I'll share a story from 1984. A High school friend's cousin was in Waylon Jennings band, so ended up in Foxboro, Ma at a concert featuring Neil Young, Waylon Jennings, Willie Nelson and The Band.  Back stage passes.  Pretty uneventful day early, chilling and watching some good music.  I was really there for Neil Young, so when he finally came on we headed onto the side of the stage to watch.  We watched a great show from up close, and met a woman hanging out on the side of the stage next to us,  holding a baby. We watched the whole show with her, and soon we learned that she was Neil's wife, holding his son.  Long story short, when Neil went offstage for his encore he came over to his wife,  and she introduced my friend and I to him.  Then, he fired up a joint, and shared it with us.  Great moment for a couple of recent high school graduates.  I wish Willie was around to share in the moment.  Setlist from Neil


w/ The International Harvesters
Are You Ready For The Country? / Motor City / Comes A Time / Are There Any More Real Cowboys? / Bound For Glory / Amber Jean / Heart Of Gold / Too Far Gone / Roll Another Number / Southern Pacific / The Needle And The Damage Done / Helpless / California Sunset / It Might Have Been / Razor Love / Flying On The Ground Is Wrong / Soul Of A Woman / Field Of Opportunity / Old Man // Powderfinger / Get Back To The Country / Are You Ready For The Country?


----------



## JDMRoma (May 2, 2017)

chuckstah said:


> Nice to see Willie is still Alive!  Because this thread is so dead I'll share a story from 1984. A High school friend's cousin was in Waylon Jennings band, so ended up in Foxboro, Ma at a concert featuring Neil Young, Waylon Jennings, Willie Nelson and The Band.  Back stage passes.  Pretty uneventful day early, chilling and watching some good music.  I was really there for Neil Young, so when he finally came on we headed onto the side of the stage to watch.  We watched a great show from up close, and met a woman hanging out on the side of the stage next to us,  holding a baby. We watched the whole show with her, and soon we learned that she was Neil's wife, holding his son.  Long story short, when Neil went offstage for his encore he came over to his wife,  and she introduced my friend and I to him.  Then, he fired up a joint, and shared it with us.  Great moment for a couple of recent high school graduates.  I wish Willie was around to share in the moment.  Setlist from Neil
> 
> 
> w/ The International Harvesters
> Are You Ready For The Country? / Motor City / Comes A Time / Are There Any More Real Cowboys? / Bound For Glory / Amber Jean / Heart Of Gold / Too Far Gone / Roll Another Number / Southern Pacific / The Needle And The Damage Done / Helpless / California Sunset / It Might Have Been / Razor Love / Flying On The Ground Is Wrong / Soul Of A Woman / Field Of Opportunity / Old Man // Powderfinger / Get Back To The Country / Are You Ready For The Country?



Wow ! Smoked one with Neil ! Very cool ! Awesome set list, have always been a big Neil Young fan !


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## tumbler (May 4, 2017)

Col. Bruce Hampton, Ret.  RIP.


----------



## jimk (May 12, 2017)

Clapton playing White Room in 1990.  He goes into god mode at about 4:10.


----------



## jimk (May 18, 2017)

uh oh...


----------



## deadheadskier (May 18, 2017)

Yeah.  It will be a Soundgarden day for sure.  When I graduated high school, probably the four biggest Seattle bands that absolutely dominated the airwaves were Nirvana, Pearl Jam, Stone Temple Pilots and Soundgarden.  Alice and Chains as well, but those other four made a bigger impression on me.  

With Chris's passing that means 75% of that youth soundtrack of mine is now gone.  crazy

edited to add:

Just read this:  http://www.nme.com/news/music/watch-footage-chris-cornell-soundgarden-last-ever-show-death-2073512

His last song played was a cover of Zeppelin's "In my time of dying"


----------



## deadheadskier (May 18, 2017)




----------



## skiNEwhere (May 18, 2017)

Just heard the news..... 

R.I.P Chris


----------



## Glenn (May 18, 2017)

Terrible news. I love 90's music. So sad that so many have passed. RIP Chris Cornell.


----------



## deadheadskier (May 27, 2017)

RIP Greg

https://youtu.be/jhXj6VIgJtE

Sent from my XT1565 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## jimk (May 28, 2017)

deadheadskier said:


> RIP Greg
> 
> https://youtu.be/jhXj6VIgJtE
> 
> Sent from my XT1565 using AlpineZone mobile app



Gregg Allman was the granddaddy of southern rock.  This book review of his biography includes some stories that make it seem like he was lucky to make it to age 69:  http://www.nytimes.com/2012/05/28/books/my-cross-to-bear-gregg-allmans-memoir.html?action=click&contentCollection=Music&module=RelatedCoverage&region=EndOfArticle&pgtype=article


----------



## Glenn (May 31, 2017)

RIP Greg. Just listed to the Fillmore East album yesterday on Prime Music.


----------



## jimk (Jun 1, 2017)

Good survey of 20 better songs from Gregg Allman:  http://www.rollingstone.com/music/lists/gregg-allman-20-essential-songs-w480242


----------



## jimk (Jun 6, 2017)

deadheadskier said:


> RIP Greg
> 
> https://youtu.be/jhXj6VIgJtE
> 
> Sent from my XT1565 using AlpineZone mobile app



Nice.  
I have been listening to far too much ABB lately.  Here is a very high quality video from a 2014 ABB performance of Whipping Post.  



Gregg in fine singing form.  Derek Trucks does awesome guitar work from about 2-5mins.  Warren Haynes very nice as well around 8-10mins.  This is from the last year they all performed together.  All I can say is this latter day incarnation of the band was really tight and excellent to the end.  Adds something big to Gregg Allman's legacy that he cleaned up and rode a beautiful resurgence with this line-up.


----------



## Not Sure (Jun 7, 2017)

A Chilean  artist . A freind from the Craig Thatcher Band is touring with Him in Chile


----------



## crank (Jun 8, 2017)

jimk said:


> Nice.
> I have been listening to far too much ABB lately.  Here is a very high quality video from a 2014 ABB performance of Whipping Post.
> 
> 
> ...



Jim,

We were lucky enough to catch the ABB 3 times their last summer of playing.  Once atMountain Jam at Hunter Mtn. NY in June and later that summer they played 2 days in a row at the Peach Festival at Montage Mtn, PA.  You are right, they sounded great!


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 8, 2017)

I only caught ABB a few times during the Derek era.  I did see them a whole bunch from 92-97 during the Allen Woody era.  When he and Warren left to do Mule full time, I somewhat lost interest and did even more so when Dickey was fired.  As much as I knew he was a drunk a-hole and probably deserved the boot, he's right there with Greg and Duane in what I think of as the true ABB sound.  The shows I did catch with Derek were fantastic, but I always missed Dickey's vocals.


----------



## jimk (Jun 8, 2017)

I only saw ABB once, 1975.  Saw Haynes and Derek Trucks separately in modern times.

I was skiing in Utah in Jan 2017 and didn't hear until months later that longtime ABB drummer Butch Trucks had committed suicide by gunshot to head.  I listened to his wife's eulogy recently.  Wow, tragic.  Listen around 9:30-11:30 in this video:  



She talks some powerful stuff, about how after the ABB's final performances in 2014 Butch became morose.  He'd sit for hours, day after day watching ABB dvds and music.  He talked incessantly of Duane Allman, a messianic figure to Butch.  He credited Duane for the way of life he enjoyed.  Wife grew angry with Butch's seclusion in his man cave.  He had lost interest in all other hobbies/pursuits.  Then she realized this was his mourning period.  He was grieving for the death of the band and music he loved and the only life he had ever known.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Jun 15, 2017)

I used to live in Worthington MA so it's cool to hear a song about the town


----------



## jimk (Jul 8, 2017)

This is one geezer who can still play in 2017!


----------



## Not Sure (Sep 30, 2017)




----------



## deepsouthmafia (Oct 12, 2017)

I’ve been on a huge Hall and Oates kick lately.


----------



## Glenn (Oct 13, 2017)

Tom Petty: Anthology 

A great live album. If you have Prime, it's available on PrimeMusic.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Nov 3, 2017)

ABB been cranking my axes to Midnight Rider lately . 

I have begun reprising some old ZEP stuff so i can play with grandboyz and their dads when they come  here for Thanksgiving break from University . We get together 3-4 times ayr, we got 3 axes , keyboards and a drum monkey .. IT GETS LOUD &#55357;&#56840; But hey the women are out hitting Black Friday &#55357;&#56860; Sales


----------



## Edd (Nov 12, 2017)

https://youtu.be/B9FzVhw8_bY


Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone


----------



## colinuberalles (Mar 8, 2018)

Amorphis


----------



## Edward1975 (Mar 9, 2018)

Listening to this ATM:


----------



## ItsaRunnrsWorld (Mar 9, 2018)

Trying to keep motivated through the Friday workday, have some Pandora on an EDM station. TheFatRat - Monody


----------



## bdfreetuna (Mar 13, 2018)

Gerry Rafferty lately


----------



## Not Sure (Apr 16, 2018)




----------



## JohnBelly (May 17, 2018)

skiNEwhere said:


> In the spirit of the "what are you XXX now" threads.
> 
> What song are you listening to now
> 
> ...



Not Listening Right now But Overall Now a days I'm listening Chill songs.


----------



## Not Sure (Jun 8, 2018)




----------



## jimk (Jun 9, 2018)

Siliconebobsquarepants said:


>



I got that album when it was new, Bridge of Sighs, Day of the Eagle, Too Rolling Stoned, great stuff!

Around Wash DC we are hearing Queen's We Are The Champions a lot these days


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 9, 2018)

Been on a big Mallet Brothers Band kick lately.  

I probably saw them live for the first time five years ago.  Actually seen them twice at The Rack during AZ Summits. A few other times including at our local music club here in Newmarket, NH.

If you love Maine, these guys are basically the sound track of what makes Maine the unique place it is for what it is today, to its traditions and folklore.  

A unique combination of rock, country, bluegrass and psychedelia.  Fantastic storytelling about the Maine experience. 

Sent from my XT1635-01 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## RobertThomas1979 (Jun 22, 2018)

Does anyone here listen to rap&hip-hop&r'n'b? I just feel like it's so rare among mountaineers to like this music, I sometimes feel like I'm the only one.

Any fans of Kendrick Lamar here? Or some old school rap, Nwa, Ice Cube, Snoopp, 2Pac, those vibes?


----------



## bigbog (Jul 12, 2018)

Whatever's playin' at the grocery store...


----------



## Not Sure (Aug 2, 2018)




----------



## bdfreetuna (Aug 4, 2018)




----------



## prsboogie (Aug 4, 2018)

https://youtu.be/sB5s3-pHeWM

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## air0rmc (Aug 7, 2018)

"Days Between"

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## JosephEtheridge86 (Aug 29, 2018)

Catchy and perfect for the summer time


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Aug 29, 2018)

RobertThomas1979 said:


> Does anyone here listen to rap&hip-hop&r'n'b? I just feel like it's so rare among mountaineers to like this music, I sometimes feel like I'm the only one.
> 
> Any fans of Kendrick Lamar here? Or some old school rap, Nwa, Ice Cube, Snoopp, 2Pac, those vibes?



Fukc yeah!!


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Aug 29, 2018)

bigbog said:


> Whatever's playin' at the grocery store...



Bodega hits !!!!


----------



## prsboogie (Sep 5, 2018)

https://youtu.be/ZdJ5e70Q8mw

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## cdskier (Sep 5, 2018)




----------



## Not Sure (Sep 28, 2018)




----------



## jimk (Oct 16, 2018)

Once Upon a Time In the West by Ennio Morricone, Katica Illenyi on Theremin 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lY7sXKGZl2w


----------



## Not Sure (Nov 3, 2018)




----------



## Glenn (Nov 3, 2018)

90's stuff. One day this week it was the Alice in Chains station on Pandora, another it was the Candle Box station. Heard a lot of hidden gems I haven't heard in awhile.


----------



## sull1102 (Nov 3, 2018)

Some Odesza, Rufus Du Sol, some Queen(saw Bohemian Rhapsody Thursday night and it was incredible!)

Sent from my Pixel using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Matt Miller (Nov 16, 2018)

Between the Bars- Elliot Smith


----------



## Not Sure (Dec 2, 2018)




----------



## SkyHHZ (Feb 13, 2019)

Nina Simone. Her voice is just awesome. I really like her songs


----------



## jimk (Feb 13, 2019)

SkyHHZ said:


> Nina Simone. Her voice is just awesome. I really like her songs



Tasteful first post.  This one by her deserves “iconic” status, 50 mil hits on utube:  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D5Y11hwjMNs


----------



## Jenna10 (Apr 19, 2019)

Listening to Weezer's new album (Teal Album), features covers of 80's hits.


----------



## jimk (Jul 26, 2019)

Here's a good one from Muddy Waters:  



James Cotton on harmonica!


----------



## chuckstah (Jul 26, 2019)

Listening to some Warren Haynes acoustic to prep for free concert tomorrow night in Portsmouth, NH

https://youtu.be/wvbV0gB-81c

Sent from my moto e5 cruise using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Not Sure (Jul 31, 2019)




----------



## ScottySkis (Aug 16, 2019)

http://www.radiowoodstock.com/2019/08/08/radio-woodstock-celebrates-woodstock-50th-anniversary/
Relay of 50 years ago anniversary
I have friends in Bethel Woods enjoy epic fun


----------



## Rushski (Aug 19, 2019)

Rival Sons.  Recommendation from a friend.

No specific song, just let the Echo shuffle.  So far, so good.

Been around about 10 years.  Sort of a throwback, hard rock band.  Singer reminds me a bit of Paul Rodgers.


----------



## Not Sure (Aug 20, 2019)




----------



## Not Sure (Feb 7, 2020)




----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 21, 2020)

Mix of 1990s from spodify AP
I trying to have more music today and less TV


----------



## prsboogie (Mar 21, 2020)

https://youtu.be/Jrh2_XqIkbM

https://youtu.be/vFioVmH3Yss

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## jimk (Mar 21, 2020)

prsboogie said:


> https://youtu.be/Jrh2_XqIkbM
> 
> https://youtu.be/vFioVmH3Yss
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk



Some good guitar there!
This 2006 performance of Fury by Prince blows my mind.  I did not see the original broadcast and first became aware of it shortly after his death. I watch it about once a month.  If you weren't a fan, this will make you one.
[video]https://www.bing.com/videos/search?q=prince+snl&&view=detail&mid=F6534B76F8C95E0EC567F6534B76F8C95E0EC567&&FORM=VDRVRV[/video]
Little dude swung a big axe.


----------



## Glenn (Mar 23, 2020)

Lots of Pandora. Although, that's business as usual at our house. We'll switch to Amazon Music from time to time for a little variety.


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 28, 2020)

Concert for George Harrison is concert for George
On channel 13 PBS now it my favorite music
Probably my favorite PBS music special s


----------



## chuckstah (Mar 28, 2020)

https://youtu.be/uGOZ9eN_rpA


Sent from my moto e5 cruise using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Not Sure (Mar 30, 2020)




----------



## ScottySkis (Apr 17, 2020)

I can't find a date for music events for virus I search internet no date listed

The Rolling Stones will join Lady Gaga, Paul McCartney, Stevie Wonder and Billie Eilish for the upcoming TV special.

Looking forward to 
Any 1 know when this is hhappening


----------



## prsboogie (Apr 17, 2020)

18th @ 2pm

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## ScottySkis (Apr 17, 2020)

prsboogie said:


> 18th @ 2pm
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk



Thank u


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 17, 2020)

If you like the Beastie Boys, The Breakfast is doing a live stream on FB right now of the "In Sound from Way Out." 

fantastic

Sent from my XT1635-01 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 18, 2020)

Mellow Saturdays with Jorma

https://youtu.be/_bV3AKkEPW8

Sent from my XT1635-01 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Smellytele (Apr 18, 2020)

I put a new engine in my lawn mower today and listened to rage against the machine in my garage as the snow fell outside


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## dblskifanatic (Apr 18, 2020)

Michael Franti


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## prsboogie (Apr 18, 2020)

Introduced my 13 and 11 year olds to Steely Dan this evening. They dug it!

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Cornhead (Apr 19, 2020)

prsboogie said:


> Introduced my 13 and 11 year olds to Steely Dan this evening. They dug it!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


https://youtu.be/8sdMV9TzMkc
Don't know if you've seen this before. It's Classic Albums episode on the making of Aja. Pretty interesting.

Sent from my Moto E (4) Plus using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Not Sure (Apr 19, 2020)

Cool groove


----------



## prsboogie (Apr 19, 2020)

Cornhead said:


> https://youtu.be/8sdMV9TzMkc
> Don't know if you've seen this before. It's Classic Albums episode on the making of Aja. Pretty interesting.
> 
> Sent from my Moto E (4) Plus using AlpineZone mobile app


I haven't but ill watch it! Ty

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## jimk (Apr 19, 2020)

I've been working on a big outdoor paving project around the yard and driveway.  Listened to a lot of rock music from my phone while at it, but then started concentrating on the last two Led Zeppelin studio albums, Presence and In Through the Out Door.  I did not know these albums as well as Zeppelin's earlier records.  There was one song I started replaying over and over, Achilles Last Stand.  Page's guitar and Bonham's drums really bring the hammer down on this song:smash:

I prefer the studio version, but this video shows live Bonham at work:





One of the reasons I did not listen so much to later Led Zep back in the day was because they strayed far from my preference then for simpler blues-rock.  However, over time those more original/adventurous Zeppelin songs have held their musical interest quite well.  I love the marching drum rolls Bonham starts repeating in the second half of ALS - epic.


----------



## Not Sure (Apr 24, 2020)




----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 25, 2020)

Another Saturday hanging mellow listening to Jorma live

https://youtu.be/pImqCWpu_Hw

Sent from my XT1635-01 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Not Sure (May 23, 2020)




----------



## Not Sure (Jun 19, 2020)




----------



## Richard Lineback (Aug 24, 2020)

Tiesto - Walking on Cloud. 
Amazing trance masterpiece


----------



## jimk (Aug 27, 2020)

Siliconebobsquarepants said:


>



I listened to Ennio Morricone's music on and off for about three days after he passed in July.  Great stuff!


----------



## SheriGoddart75 (Sep 14, 2020)




----------



## ScottySkis (Sep 27, 2020)

At 8 pm to 10 pm.
Music Special Heart Radio Festival Night 1 
Including Alicia Keys . Migos. Thomas Rhett. Coldplay and BTS.
ON channel 11


----------



## chuckstah (Sep 27, 2020)

Pink Floyd cover band "The Machine" today live at Tupelo Hall in NH. Fantastic show. This was the 102nd show at Tupelo this summer, great venue, zero traced Covid. Get it while you canas cold will shut down these shows by November. 

Sent from my moto e5 cruise using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Not Sure (Sep 27, 2020)

Looking for Bump skiing music suggestions .......... I have this album on I tunes


----------



## JenMorri88 (Oct 15, 2020)

as always in my headphones I have Frank Sinatra. I just love this music, I listen to it both at home and at work, and even when I ski


----------



## Not Sure (Nov 13, 2020)

Watched a Rick Derringer interview . Trying a Jimi Hendrix / Derringer clip


----------



## jimk (Nov 15, 2020)

Now that I'm retired I spend a lot of time doing the dishes at home.  I like to play music while cleaning up the kitchen and sometimes I get funky:





or


----------



## Nick (Nov 16, 2020)

Richard Lineback said:


> Tiesto - Walking on Cloud.
> Amazing trance masterpiece


my kinda music haha


----------



## Not Sure (Nov 28, 2020)




----------



## Not Sure (Dec 11, 2020)

My favorite Russian


----------



## jimk (Dec 22, 2020)

Dedicated to those under Ontario lockdown, hope you're back to Free Wheelin' soon:






I first heard this one when a teenage buddy played the vinyl at his house for me in 1975.   This instrumental cut stopped me in my tracks!


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 22, 2020)

Big Fan of this new local band Marble Eyes that formed during the pandemic.  

They'll be doing live streamed shows every other Monday starting in January from a local club


----------



## Not Sure (Jan 19, 2021)

I forgot how funny this movie was .


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 19, 2021)

Siliconebobsquarepants said:


> I forgot how funny this movie was .


Great classic for sure


----------



## David Lyncher (Feb 4, 2021)

Usually it is heavy metal


----------



## dblskifanatic (Mar 19, 2021)

So I have been going through several music choices over the years - times change!  Rock in the late 70's, heavy metal in the 80's, grunge in the 90's, then I started being all over the map in the 2000's island/reggae, metal, rock, new country, but one thing that I also come back to is this band.  I have listened to them since 2008 when I first heard one of their songs!  Now I am listening to all their albums.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Mar 24, 2021)

When playing i move in cycles : Right now i am back into cranking my axes out with Clapton era stuff , the anthem stuff : Badge , Crossroads , Bad Love and Cocaine


----------



## RobinWhite90 (May 10, 2021)




----------



## ScottySkis (May 14, 2021)

TGIF brownies from Facebook market place working lol


----------



## jannick (May 19, 2021)

Hotel California


----------



## Smellytele (May 19, 2021)

My son’s alarm clock going off for the 4th time.


----------



## Not Sure (May 19, 2021)

Smellytele said:


> My son’s alarm clock going off for the 4th time.


After second “Yo get up” they get a glass of water in the face. Problem solved.


----------



## Phantom Freakz (Jun 1, 2021)

Some classical music collections  Bach and Mozart are incredible!


----------



## ScottySkis (Jun 18, 2021)

I glad I did before went to these things before I 
I overheat now








						Bethel Woods Opening at 100% Capacity, No Vax Proof Required
					

Hudson Valley concert venues are announcing some great shows as we work our way back into life. We just got some great news concerning one of our favorite Hudson Valley concert venues.




					wpdh.com
				



""SUMMER ROCKS: Bethel Woods is back at 100%... we'll see you there!,""


----------



## faceplant (Jul 14, 2021)

I get out at Colorado


----------



## dblskifanatic (Jul 14, 2021)

faceplant said:


> I get out at Colorado



My theme song for moving back!


----------



## dblskifanatic (Jul 14, 2021)

Stick Figure Sound of the Sea - I am trying to avoid Youtube so Sound Cloud it is (no ads)


__
		https://soundcloud.com/stickfigure%2F03-sound-of-the-sea


----------



## jimk (Aug 10, 2021)

Listened to this old Steely Dan song several times recently.  It's surprisingly (for them) uplifting and encouraging about life:


----------



## skiNEwhere (Sep 30, 2021)

I go through phases. rn it’s an 80’s phase. The cure -just like heaven


----------



## Smellytele (Sep 30, 2021)




----------



## jimk (Oct 25, 2021)

Very funny ZZ Top cover with Chris Farley-like drummer.  Best thing about it is that everyone in the band remains deadly serious.


----------



## ThatGuy (Nov 5, 2021)




----------



## WWF-VT (Nov 7, 2021)

Color Killer


----------



## Richard Lineback (Feb 11, 2022)

WWF-VT said:


> Color Killer
> 
> 
> 
> ...



She is really great!


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 19, 2022)

GREAT Ween show last night.  First time in the Capitol Theatre in Portchester, NY for us.  Loved it.  Probably the best venue of that size I've ever been to in terms of the sound, vibe and how well it's run.   

It was almost two years to the day since my wife and I last saw Ween at Terminal 5 in Manhattan.  Then the world stopped a few weeks later.  Unquestionably our favorite band to see live.  Wish they'd get back in the studio and write some new material (unlikely), but their catalog is so vast and good as is, I always walk out of a Ween show completely satisfied.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Feb 26, 2022)

I don't listen ,I Play my axe .

Last nite played the 2112 album,it's a Rush  (pun intended)

hadn't played it in like 5 years ,love it bcuz I get to use beaucoup special effects in my effects generator to mix the sound

Now to keep everyone happy in the hood I play thru the headset and set up the axe thru the stomp box generator when  playing after dark , my Vox amp is over 100 amps so that's held in reserve for daytime use


----------



## ThatGuy (Feb 26, 2022)

Warp Daddy said:


> Last nite played the 2112 album,it's a Rush (pun intended)


Alex Lifeson had some great guitar parts on that album (especially the titular song).


----------



## Smellytele (Feb 26, 2022)

Warp Daddy said:


> I don't listen ,I Play my axe .
> 
> Last nite played the 2112 album,it's a Rush  (pun intended)
> 
> ...


I used to be in a band after high school and we did overture and the temples of syrinx. I actually sang. Couldn’t hit the high notes now.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Feb 26, 2022)

Smellytele said:


> I used to be in a band after high school and we did overture and the temples of syrinx. I actually sang. Couldn’t hit the high notes now.





Smellytele said:


> I used to be in a band after high school and we did overture and the temples of syrinx. I actually sang. Couldn’t hit the high notes now.


Love playing that 20 minute first track including Syrinx.

Hell  only a Eunuch or Geddy can sing that high  chit.


----------



## tonnyhigh (Apr 27, 2022)




----------



## jimk (Apr 27, 2022)

How many pop songs are a loving tribute to playground basketball?  Here's a good one by Bruce Hornsby with some help from Bonnie Raitt:





BTW, Bruce is 6'4" and was a very good HS basketball player.  He comes from southern VA, a source of some pretty good players over the years like Allen Iverson and Moses Malone. He has a son that played college basketball.  Rainbow's Cadillac is about a legendary playground player from Bruce's youth.


----------



## tonnyhigh (May 2, 2022)




----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 2, 2022)

Been obsessed with this version of Purple Rain this week.  You'd be hard pressed to find a better 16 minute live music performance ever.   His guitar work is other worldly.  I don't even think Hendrix could have pulled off such a dynamic and soulful performance.


----------



## BodeMiller1 (Sep 8, 2022)

KISS, later on I might listen to Mini- KISS. Trying to get mentally prepared for the up coming ski season.

​


----------

